# RAW Reunion Discussion Thread



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Won't at all be surprised to see the Club ambush Ricochet again and then the nWo come out


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Candice Michelle? Melina? Interesting.

Wait.. they listed Alicia Fox in that group as well. :lol

That really looks to be the most exciting part of the preview.

Please have Lacey Evans be on the show this week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Alicia Fox is retired? Why is her name being listed as one of the past superstars that will appear on raw tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

yawn, looks like sky+ and fast forward everything but brock and bliss' segments again.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Alicia Fox is retired? Why is her name being listed as one of the past superstars that will appear on raw tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope she isn't. They're probably referring to her return to TV. She hasn't wrestled since April.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

The tactic ain't working cause I aint watching.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> yawn, looks like sky+ and fast forward everything but brock and bliss' segments again.


I'm willing to bet they have A Moment of Bliss with Brock on it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Literally only here to see Austin since it's been a while and more :boombrock, probably.

I also wouldn't be surprised if they put Sasha Banks's return here, too. If for nothing else, she has to come back soon to tough out this contract so she can leave once it runs out.

Other than that, :yawn


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Candice Michelle? Melina? Interesting.
> 
> Wait.. they listed Alicia Fox in that group as well. :lol
> 
> ...


She hinted at teaming with Sgt Slaughter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152356533398855680
Marine Lacey incoming?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m a sucker for the old guys. I’m here for the legends...

Sid 
Austin
Hogan
Flair
NWO
Alicia Fox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She hinted at teaming with Sgt Slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Slaughter teaming with her in some way is a big rub for her actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What I want to see on this show:


*Austin and KO stunning both Vince and Shane, or at least Shane and Austin officially giving his blessing for KO to use the Stunner as the 2 celebrate with a beer bath.

*AJ and Ricochet having a moment with HBK. Also AJ and the Club interacting with the NWO.

*Some 24/7 comedy involving guys like Mick Foley, Santino, 

*Angle having a moment with his son Jason Jordan and making a joke that Jordan might not actually be his son as Chad Gable goes by.

*Becky doing something with Alundra Blayze.


What I don't want to see:

*Anything where a group of legends gang up on current talent. So Revival, Mike Kanellis, EC3, etc. be on the lookout.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> What I want to see on this show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kanellis is def going through a table. Likely by a woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> What I don't want to see:
> 
> *Anything where a group of legends gang up on current talent. So Revival, Mike Kanellis, EC3, etc. be on the lookout.


I totally expect one of them to be beat up by Hogan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Melina? That's interesting, opens the door for a future Evolution match appearance for her, if there is more Evolution PPV's.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Here for Ron Simmons' *DAMN!* spot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Melina? That's interesting, opens the door for a future Evolution match appearance for her, if there is more Evolution PPV's.


There won't be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SCSA :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Won't at all be surprised to see the Club ambush Ricochet again and then the nWo come out


 AJ gonna have to put over some geezers who have been let out of their retirement homes for the night :mj2


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pleaseee set up Corbin/Taker here pleaseee.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

They got Melina. :wow


----------



## sethrollins83 (Jul 22, 2019)

Triple H interrupting Stephanie & Test's wedding is the best Raw moment in 20 years. My thoughts: http://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/0...e-triple-h-stephanie-mcmahon-wedding-of-1999/


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Only person I would want to see is Austin. They blew their load on the RAW25 and put him on first and then shit the bed for the rest of the night.

Even with Austin there though, its still not enough to make me tune in to watch it


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

If it’s Diesel & Razor being advertised will we even get the NWO?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I remember in the Attitude Era when they did a reunion show and all the classics turned up. Like Bruno Sammartino, Lou Thesz, Ivan Koloff, Pedro Morales and Don Muraco. 

Oh wait that never happened, WWE were smart enough to work on creating stars rather than relying on their stars of the past. Then again WWE knew how to build stars back then... so it's no wonder they are relying on talent past, so they can constantly say to us "look, look, we used to be good, look look, we knew how to make stars once" 

Man WWE has gone 100% more pathetic... At least Bret Hart was smart enough to pull out.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm willing to bet they have A Moment of Bliss with Brock on it.


:mark oh goodness, don't get my hopes up too much! that plus lexi and nikki inserting themselves in the tag team picture would be a dream come true❤


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ellthom said:


> I remember in the Attitude Era when they did a reunion show and all the classics turned up. Like Bruno Sammartino, Lou Thesz, Ivan Koloff, Pedro Morales and Don Muraco.
> 
> Oh wait that never happened, WWE were smart enough to work on creating stars rather than relying on their stars of the past. Then again WWE knew how to build stars back then... so it's no wonder they are relying on talent past, so they can constantly say to us "look, look, we used to be good, look look, we knew how to make stars once"
> 
> Man WWE has gone 100% more pathetic... At least Bret Hart was smart enough to pull out.


WWE brought back old guys whenever they felt like it. AE was no different. Patterson, Brisco, Slaughter, Freddie Blassie, Bob Backlund.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess WWE needs the ratings, so they are bring back a lot of legends. Still not tuning in.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> American_Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to bet they have A Moment of Bliss with Brock on it.
> ...


Why do you want your favourite to be going after worthless belts? Being tag champion would be a demotion for Alexa.

Love the gimmick btw.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Why do you want your favourite to be going after worthless belts? Being tag champion would be a demotion for Alexa.
> 
> Love the gimmick btw.


they would raise the titles' profile and it would give her something to do until she inevitably goes after the raw belt (which she SHOULD be RIGHT NOW!) plus she would be triple crown winner.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

zrc said:


> WWE brought back old guys whenever they felt like it. AE was no different. Patterson, Brisco, Slaughter, Freddie Blassie, Bob Backlund.


Yea but they didn't have whole shows glamouring and reminiscing. 

Sure once and a while an old star would turn up although most of the times it wasnt to really glamorize them, in fact for Patterson and Brisco it was to make them look like total buffoons to help build newer stars. 

It;s the same out shit, Austin will come out and probably stun someone younger than him (maybe along side Owens because they have the same finisher now), watch DX do what they did at Raw 25 and bury and up and coming tag team while people call it a rub for working with them... It should be the other way around.

Let me see Drew claymore kick Austin to end the show, or The Club with AJ destroy DX.... Or Bray lay out someone to make a statement. It's no wonder all these wrestlers today get called 'geeks' just look how they are treated. WWE are still living int he past. Yes the Attitude Era was great, but it's gone now. You cannot rely on these people forever.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone else have zero interest in this show like I do?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking forward to it and plan to watch the full 3 hours for the first time I can remember. Yes it's probably bad, but seeing all the legends again is :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pleaseee set up Corbin/Taker here pleaseee.


Drew is getting buried if last week is to judge anything. I didn't even think Taker was an option until I've seen a few posts on here. I don't want to get myself worked up, but I already am.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

USA Network Airing Two RAW Reunion Replays 



> USA Network is obviously very excited about tonight’s big RAW Reunion special because they are replaying the episode on two consecutive nights.
> 
> WWE RAW used to get replays, but then USA Network stopped the practice. We’re not sure if they will keep this up, but it won’t hurt to air the big RAW Reunion special as much as possible. After all, it will be loaded with pro wrestling legends and they obviously want to capitalize on this fact.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/07/22/usa-network-airing-two-raw-reunion-replays/


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ellthom said:


> Yea but they didn't have whole shows glamouring and reminiscing.
> 
> Sure once and a while an old star would turn up although most of the times it wasnt to really glamorize them, in fact for Patterson and Brisco it was to make them look like total buffoons to help build newer stars.
> 
> ...


Yeah Patterson and Brisco were totally building up new stars when they beat Test and Crash Holly :lmao


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Eve Torres <3


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

ellthom said:


> I remember in the Attitude Era when they did a reunion show and all the classics turned up. Like Bruno Sammartino, Lou Thesz, Ivan Koloff, Pedro Morales and Don Muraco.
> 
> Oh wait that never happened, WWE were smart enough to work on creating stars rather than relying on their stars of the past. Then again WWE knew how to build stars back then... so it's no wonder they are relying on talent past, so they can constantly say to us "look, look, we used to be good, look look, we knew how to make stars once"
> 
> Man WWE has gone 100% more pathetic... At least Bret Hart was smart enough to pull out.


Wasn’t this USA’s idea because the ratings are plummeting and WWE has no stars left? Yeah WWE does this crap a lot but this time it sounds like to me it wasn’t their doing.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

zrc said:


> Yeah Patterson and Brisco were totally building up new stars when they beat Test and Crash Holly :lmao


But they were still mostly there to take a beating. And be used as a but of jokes. 

Never said their booking was perfect 



ClintDagger said:


> Wasn’t this USA’s idea because the ratings are plummeting and WWE has no stars left? Yeah WWE does this crap a lot but this time it sounds like to me it wasn’t their doing.


Probably you're right to be fair


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She hinted at teaming with Sgt Slaughter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152356533398855680
> Marine Lacey incoming?


 :fuckyeah :fuckyeah


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Im going tonight so Im extremely pumped for this Reunion. Work though ugh... gonna be a long shift. Who do you think starts off the show?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> Im going tonight so Im extremely pumped for this Reunion. Work though ugh... gonna be a long shift. Who do you think starts off the show?


I'm still on the fence about going tonight. I just bought a house so money is tight. Paying 75 bucks for nosebleeds doesn't seem worth it, and 400 on floor seats is out of the equation right now. I think Hogan opens though.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I'm still on the fence about going tonight. I just bought a house so money is tight. Paying 75 bucks for nosebleeds doesn't seem worth it, and 400 on floor seats is out of the equation right now. I think Hogan opens though.


I got lucky man. I got section 204 in the Tampa Club row A on the bar for $35 each face value. Ive sat up there before and perfect view of the ring and entrance ramp. I would 100% go man. Yeah you bought a house which congrats man! but this is going to be a legendary raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> I got lucky man. I got section 204 in the Tampa Club row A on the bar for $35 each face value. Ive sat up there before and perfect view of the ring and entrance ramp. I would 100% go man. Yeah you bought a house which congrats man! but this is going to be a legendary raw.


Meh, I'm at my office all day (I work 5 minutes from Amalie in Channelside). Gonna scope out deals and if something is dirt cheap enough I'll pull the trigger. Trust me, I love the old guys and I had no plans of attending this until this was announced. Now I actually want to go haha.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Meh, I'm at my office all day (I work 5 minutes from Amalie in Channelside). Gonna scope out deals and if something is dirt cheap enough I'll pull the trigger. Trust me, I love the old guys and I had no plans of attending this until this was announced. Now I actually want to go haha.


makes sense. I was going the day I heard raw was coming to tampa. I was born and raised in chicago and I saw 2-3 raws a year and a ppv and a house show.... Coming to tampa sucks ass sometimes with them barley coming here unless its a house show. I mean why dont they come more... Half the wrestlers live here lol. 

Its funny me and my buddy were watching extreme rules and when they first announced the raw reunion he looks at me and goes...."holy shit, thats our raw...hell yeah"

been excited ever since. lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> makes sense. I was going the day I heard raw was coming to tampa. I was born and raised in chicago and I saw 2-3 raws a year and a ppv and a house show.... Coming to tampa sucks ass sometimes with them barley coming here unless its a house show. I mean why dont they come more... Half the wrestlers live here lol.
> 
> Its funny me and my buddy were watching extreme rules and when they first announced the raw reunion he looks at me and goes...."holy shit, thats our raw...hell yeah"
> 
> been excited ever since. lol


Tickets went up like 25% after the announcement lol. I wish I would have committed to going ahead of time, but I really didn't want to go until I found out about the reunion. It's weird they don't come down here that much. I moved down here from Jersey a year ago and we used to catch shows in Philly/NJ all the time. We do get Mania this year though. I WILL be attending that 100%.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Tickets went up like 25% after the announcement lol. I wish I would have committed to going ahead of time, but I really didn't want to go until I found out about the reunion. It's weird they don't come down here that much. I moved down here from Jersey a year ago and we used to catch shows in Philly/NJ all the time. We do get Mania this year though. I WILL be attending that 100%.


Yeah its really weird. Its always sold out here even the house shows. They need too more. I think thats why RAW is here because of WM. I will also be attending WM...and the hall of fame...and raw and smackdown. Im taking a vacation from work those days lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

In approaching this Raw Reunion show, I'm starting to understand why so many girls stay with their abusive boyfriends. They've done wrong by me in the past, they're gonna do wrong by me again, they're cheating and using cheap excuses to justify themselves... but there's still something sexy about them.

Funnily enough, of all the names listed to be returning, I'm most excited about the Divas, especially Melina. Of the guys, Austin is always great value, most of the others, I've seen too much of in these kind of shows or was never much of a fan to begin with. Hoping they've held back a couple of surprises... Rock and Cena? Ah well, at least we have Hurricane and Santino.

As far as what I want/expect from the show, my biggest point is that I don't want it to be like Raw 25, where they literally brought legends out on stage to wave and nothing else. That's beyond lazy creative. Have people doing SOMETHING, even if half the names get used up in one Ron Simmons "DAMN!" segment. Seems like it's obvious to have an Austin/Owens segment, something where he (directly or indirectly) gives KO his blessing to do the Stunner would be nice- just to stop people bitching about him being a Stone Cold rip-off.

I would like to see the Divas in a match if possible, see if the new breed can do something with the old guard. Melina still wrestles on the indies, and Kaitlyn was pretty impressive in the Mae Young Classic.

If Heyman has the book, this show will tell us a lot about his creative abilities in 2019. Any one of us could book something pretty entertaining given the amount of hands on deck. If it's not a good show, either Heyman doesn't have the ability to book anymore or Vince isn't letting Paul do it the way he wants to. Please destroy my pessimism, Paul E.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Match Jawn confirmed.

https://www.postwrestling.com/2019/07/21/another-big-name-is-scheduled-for-the-raw-reunion/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Big Match Jawn confirmed.
> 
> https://www.postwrestling.com/2019/07/21/another-big-name-is-scheduled-for-the-raw-reunion/


Cant wait to chat Cena sucks!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll catch the highlights tomorrow on youtube. Just another waxing of Vince's ego and a poor attempt at increasing "da ratingz". I'm not even sure it'll be much of an increase either, cause it's the same folks that always come back and Melina.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ken Shamrock is like begging to get invited on Twitter and even said he would go if invited but they didn't give him the call. He would have been awesome to see.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Ken Shamrock is like begging to get invited on Twitter and even said he would go if invited but they didn't give him the call. He would have been awesome to see.


And just like Victoria's 700 begging attempts, it will fall on deaf ears. It's been 20 years since he left WWE too, which would've been a nice touch to have him there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153318841956655104


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They gonna wish Fandango a happy birthday to?... Probably not.

Oh and that piece of shit Fabulous Moolah was born 96 years ago today.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

zrc said:


> They gonna wish Fandango a happy birthday to?... Probably not.
> 
> Oh and that piece of shit Fabulous Moolah was born 96 years ago today.


Don't tell Snickers!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Don't tell Snickers!


WWE can say she's not herself when she was hungry.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

zrc said:


> WWE can say she's not herself when she was hungry.


lmfao

Side note: AEW tweeted out about an hour ago they have BIG news coming soon. My guess is they make the official announcement of the TV air date. I bet they release it RIGHT before RAW goes off tonight. I like it.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Just another one of Vince's knee jerk reactions to fix the ratings. If Stone Cold walked out in an AEW t shirt, then maybe I'd be interested lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Slater is gonna get killed again..

https://twitter.com/heathslateromrb/status/1153284073835642881?s=21


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

On the small chance Rock is there, they NEED to do a segment with him, Cena and Austin. Austin and Rock end up beating up Cena, Austin gives him a stunner, Rock does the people's elbow. Rock and Austin toast with a beer, Rock turns around and gets a stunner


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Melina? Wow I miss seeing her on TV.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

zrc said:


> I'll catch the highlights tomorrow on youtube. Just another waxing of Vince's ego and a poor attempt at increasing "da ratingz". I'm not even sure it'll be much of an increase either, cause it's the same folks that always come back and Melina.


You do know that it was USA that reached out and said we need to do something about ratings.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky is on moment of Bliss tonight. You've got 30 legends on tonight but put Becky on. Alrighty.


https://amp.si.com/wrestling/2019/0...twitter_impression=true&utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Becky is on moment of Bliss tonight. You've got 30 legends on tonight but put Becky on. Alrighty.
> 
> 
> https://amp.si.com/wrestling/2019/0...twitter_impression=true&utm_source=reddit.com


you know some woman legends are going to intervene


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Becky is on moment of Bliss tonight. You've got 30 legends on tonight but put Becky on. Alrighty.
> 
> 
> https://amp.si.com/wrestling/2019/0...twitter_impression=true&utm_source=reddit.com


"Captain Charisma" Natty Neidhart will come out and her, Alexa and Nikki will start beating up Becky. Cue, idk, Trish and Lita if they're there, maybe the Bella Twins, and you've got yourself a 6 (wo)man tag playa :teddy


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Becky is on moment of Bliss tonight. You've got 30 legends on tonight but put Becky on. Alrighty.
> 
> 
> https://amp.si.com/wrestling/2019/0...twitter_impression=true&utm_source=reddit.com


Nothing ever happens on them moment of bliss segments anyway. I'd be pissed if they wasted Steve or Rock (I know he's not there but let a brother dream) on that. 

It'll lead to Becky & Natalya going over Alexa & Nikki in a tag match anyway, then a "big" staredown at the end.

:cole* "Whats going to happen when these two women CLASH at SUMMERSLAM!"*


You know the drill.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I assume we’re going to see a fair bit of things teasing whatever their plans for part timers at Mania are, and setting up their matches. Be nice if the legends actually put over some of the new guys/current guys, even though most aren’t good enough to warrant it they need the rub somehow and some way. Of course that isn’t going to happen though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nothing ever happens on them moment of bliss segments anyway. I'd be pissed if they wasted Steve or Rock (I know he's not there but let a brother dream) on that.
> 
> It'll lead to Becky & Natalya going over Alexa & Nikki in a tag match anyway, then a "big" staredown at the end.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is the scenario I see too.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> You do know that it was USA that reached out and said we need to do something about ratings.


And it was managements to bring back the dead. i'll leave the ratings to the number crunchers, they mean jack shit to me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


The Jim Lahey way. :liquor


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Balls Of Steele said:


> The Jim Lahey way. :liquor


The Al Bundy way


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

In for


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well they are throwing everything in the including the kitchen sink tonight and they're going to obviously stall the momentum of any new progression because of all the old Stars so let's see what the ratings look like I'm actually more interested in that than the show haha but In fairness the ratings should be pretty good if not that is quite sad


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Poor Slater is gonna get killed again..
> 
> https://twitter.com/heathslateromrb/status/1153284073835642881?s=21


Slater probably hopes that it happens again at this point. Him getting humiliated is the only way he gets on TV. Honestly, it was the most memorable thing of RAW 1000 anyway.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Slater probably hopes that it happens again at this point. Him getting humiliated is the only way he gets on TV. Honestly, it was the most memorable thing of RAW 1000 anyway.


Jinder and Drew to come for the save only to get geeked out too plz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153306790974623744


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153306790974623744


Would it kill Vince McMahon to have something new on the show, especially on a Reunion show for a change? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Would it kill Vince McMahon to have something new on the show, especially on a Reunion show for a change?


I'm honestly tired of Alexa at this point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I'm honestly tired of Alexa at this point.


The more of her on TV the better, and at least she's not holding the championship again so theres that.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Will Bayley show up on Raw tonight?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Alexa doesn't bother me being on the show. It still feels like not that long ago that she was out of action with a concussion.

The "Moment of Bliss" stuff though. They have worn that out quick. They go to that well like nearly on every RAW and Smackdown now.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

zrc said:


> And it was managements to bring back the dead. i'll leave the ratings to the number crunchers, they mean jack shit to me.


True i get it. But i was just saying. Still going to be amazing.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> The Al Bundy way


Then there's the Bill Murray experience.......


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

OK let's ask the hard hitting questions for tonight:

Who will be jobbed out to the legends? My money is on Kanellis.

Which legends will win the 24/7 title at least once tonight? Foley/Santino/Lita are my picks.

Will Bray attack a vet? Going Hogan here. 

Will Hogan and the old timers take over RAW like his tweet suggested? No.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

I dont know why but Im kinda excited for this RAW. I dont really care what they do or if it makes sense or if it buries anybody or not. I would like to see a fun show with the legends.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> OK let's ask the hard hitting questions for tonight:
> 
> Who will be jobbed out to the legends? My money is on Kanellis.
> 
> ...


Will The Godfather pass the pimp cane down to Corbin? :mark


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Literally zero chance Bray or anyone else is attacking Hogan. The guy is ancient and will turn to dust if he ever takes a bump again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Will The Godfather pass the pimp cane down to Corbin? :mark


I'd take a 30 second segment of Corbin and the Godfather just dancing with the hoes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I'd take a 30 second segment of Corbin and the Godfather just dancing with the hoes.


Only if it's like the rumble in 2002. I think it was the longest godfather entrance ever lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Only if it's like the rumble in 2002. I think it was the longest godfather entrance ever lol


Just picture that scene with Corbin dancing with them in that shirt he had on at ER. Just take my money Vince.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> The more of her on TV the better, and at least she's not holding the championship again so theres that.


Don't mind her being on TV just don't want her involved with the title scene constantly.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll put a bet on Santino interrupting Elias and have him jobbing out to a sock puppet cobra..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I'll put a bet on Santino interrupting Elias and have him jobbing out to a sock puppet cobra..


I'll take that bet. Santino is getting the Drake skit tonight. Mark my words.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I'll put a bet on Santino interrupting Elias and have him jobbing out to a sock puppet cobra..


Please no


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Would be pretty dope if Mick won the 24/7 title tonight and then dropped it later on in the night to Truth


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bradatar said:


> OK let's ask the hard hitting questions for tonight:
> 
> Who will be jobbed out to the legends? My money is on Kanellis.
> 
> ...


Putting SMILES on faces!


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I know this sounds bad but I'm gonna tune in just to see this. I haven't watched a Raw in, well, quite a while. I used to try to remember to watch the start and the hour spots but tend to forget until that part is over and I'm not going to turn it on at 830, or 930. I'm hoping for massive 24/7 turnover as well as some type of dual Hogan role. Have him come out to his face music, then later with the NWO, beard dyed black. Considering how bad the comments are from the Drumpf, whatever Hogan said in his video can't compare and I don't really care what people say in the privacy of their own bedrooms.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Will John Cena retire tonight from Wrestling?

https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/1153300897394544640


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Knowing Vince, he probably wants Hogan looking real strong, so I don't see it being him that's attacked by Bray.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show should obviously garner better than normal ratings. You're pretty much having everyone & their family show up, but the only downside is it's definitely delaying any progression in the current product focusing on a quick bump


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Will John Cena retire tonight from Wrestling?
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/1153300897394544640


Or maybe signed with AEW
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/abzgldD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="book" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/b59i9.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cena" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Will John Cena retire tonight from Wrestling?
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/1153300897394544640



If he retires without a heel run as the dr of thuganomics (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Will John Cena retire tonight from Wrestling?
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/1153300897394544640


He's coming out of the closest? Because seriously, that's what this reads like...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> He's coming out of the closest? Because seriously, that's what this reads like...




That’s the same way I read it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Therapy said:


> He's coming out of the closest? Because seriously, that's what this reads like...


I thought you were being a wise ass, then I read the tweet and now I'm half expecting him to pull a Bruce Jenner, show up in a dress and announce that he is now Jane Cena.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Those comments on Cenas tweet are...something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Also I can’t believe how obvious this is and I didn’t think of..Bray is going to kill Boogeyman. That’s the reason his ass got invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Everyone’s favorite former tag team champ showed up 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Everyone’s favorite former tag team champ showed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know that he Nicholas had a shirt with Braun and he on it. That is pretty cool. I'm sure that moment with Braun was amazing for him.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Will John Cena retire tonight from Wrestling?
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/1153300897394544640


Honestly, if I didn't know any better I'd guess he's coming out as gay.

I doubt it's that, but that's how it sounds.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can’t wait for the threads tomorrow 

“Nikki Bella turned John Cena gay”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AMOB is going to be awesome when Bliss carries Becky and Nattie's build up to SummerSlam, Just give her the well deserved title shot already.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Everyone’s favorite former tag team champ showed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pimp Daddy Corbin should hit him with the EOD tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Candice Michelle? Jillian Hall? Melina? YES PLEASE!!!! 

I'm actually looking forward to the return of Alicia Fox but it's odd that she's listed with all the 'legends'?! So weird.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Pimp Daddy Corbin should hit him with the EOD tonight.




He’d get cheered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

StylesClash90 said:


> AMOB is going to be awesome when Bliss carries Becky and Nattie's build up to SummerSlam, Just give her the well deserved title shot already.


Alex Bliss already lost her number one's contenders match last week. She doesn't deserve it right now. Also already lost two attempts at the Smackdown Woman's Championship in a straight month and 2 weeks.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > AMOB is going to be awesome when Bliss carries Becky and Nattie's build up to SummerSlam, Just give her the well deserved title shot already.
> ...


She's head and shoulders above Natayla it's obvious she should be challenging Becky next.

This isn't a Kofi Kingston situation where fans were massively behind Nattie the whole time to get her shot at the big one because they sympathise with her even if she has already had a title reign, They are not interested.

It ain't about who deserves it but who is suitable for it more or less.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

undertaker is returning tonight as the american badass tonight


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

the_hound said:


> undertaker is returning tonight as the american badass tonight


Please don't tease me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

StylesClash90 said:


> She's head and shoulders above Natayla it's obvious she should be challenging Becky next.
> 
> This isn't a Kofi Kingston situation where fans were massively behind Nattie the whole time to get her shot at the big one because they sympathise with her even if she has already had a title reign, They are not interested.
> 
> It ain't about who deserves it but who is suitable for it more or less.


That maybe true but let's look at this for a second. Alexa vs Becky on the mic/segments would be good. It would be, not going to lie. I thought Alexa vs Becky would happen at Summerslam this year. But it does not look like it's heading to that direction.

Becky vs Natalya would bring in the clinic in the in ring ability between them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> undertaker is returning tonight as the american badass tonight




There’s only room for one biker on the show.











START THIS FEUD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I at first interpreted the Cena tweet as him challenging the Undertaker to avenge his WM squash loss, not as a retirement, or homosexuality or bisexuality "coming out" but now that you've put that idea in my head, yeah. 

Just read the text of this without knowing any professional wrestling context:



> "Today is a monumental day personally. Facing and overcoming deep rooted fears, forging ahead with the wonderful journey of life, and being brave enough to share feelings with those I love. Thank you to everyone who has made this moment possible."


So yeah. Sounds like something you'd hear somebody say before talking about their sexuality and introducing you to a same sex or trans lover, right?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They really better do something creative with these past wrestlers if they are going to tease what they could do on the show.

Cool to see Melina again. Last time I saw her, she had short hair.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

the_hound said:


> undertaker is returning tonight as the american badass tonight


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

bradatar said:


> There’s only room for one biker on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one feud I would love to see. Two big tattooed guys, around the same height fighting over whos the big bad biker of the WWE lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


That guy looks younger than Taker


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Southerner said:


> They really better do something creative with these past wrestlers if they are going to tease what they could do on the show.
> 
> Cool to see Melina again. Last time I saw her, she had short hair.


I hope they sign Melina to a part time contract since this division needs another good talented performer. But put her on Raw since SD is packed.


----------



## BragicTronson (Jul 22, 2019)

Start the show with Truth losing his baby, pass it around like the hood rat to all the legends and end the show by Truth winning it from the Hulkster with the fingerpoke of doom. I'll be watching.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sid better win that belt at least once tonight or this show will be shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sid better win that belt at least once tonight or this show will be shit.


Someone better crush his car too


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHERS.

HH and SCSA are coming back to run wild tonight jack! Them two together are better than an hour long Okada vs Kenny match jack. and Watcha gunna do Brothers when the 24 inch pythons and the rattlesnake run wild on the ratings jack...WHAT YOU GUNNA DO?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tonights show should be lit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wanna see Stone Cold, and some of the people we don't see often. Apart from that, meh.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I just want to let all you hulkamanics know after tonight, Im going to go back to not watching this bullshit. Unless they put kofis title on Hulk tonight jack.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder if Melina has been asked to leave yet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only reason I even remotely care about this show tonight is because of all the legends. If this was any normal RAW I probably would of just had it on as background noise while I continued playing TFT


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Someone better crush his car too



22........22? Oh Man!!!!!!!! Oh Man!!!!!!! GOLLLLLLDDDDBBBBEEEERRRGGGGG!


And people act like WCW was shit in the end years. F those people.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for the main attraction of the legends tonight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm gonna be pissed if they don't beat somebody down and spray paint 'em.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Here for the main attraction of the legends tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro she was flying highhhhhhhh as fuck on IG this weekend. Loved it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seriously, the fucking Boogeyman... GTFO.. He was terrible and only known for his worm eating shtick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Here for the main attraction of the legends tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We about to get a rematch of the 5 star classic with Melina?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, very much only tuning in mainly for...

The Queen possibly showing up










The Bex










and Reigns










...

Would be nice to see any or all of them have some nice interaction with some of the old stars that will be appearing tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RVD is there wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We about to get a rematch of the 5 star classic with Melina?




We don’t have Cameron it just wouldn’t be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 22........22? Oh Man!!!!!!!! Oh Man!!!!!!! GOLLLLLLDDDDBBBBEEEERRRGGGGG!
> 
> 
> And people act like WCW was shit in the end years. F those people.


What else can you expect from beta cuck Secky fans?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> RVD is there wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully he Coast To Coasts' Shane and his 3 gallons of sweat off TV for good


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> RVD is there wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is his plastic GF with him?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> RVD is there wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's like..........everywhere..........man............


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What else can you expect from beta cuck Secky fans?


people say that but they would mark the t total fuck out for a Goldberg and SCSA stare down alone.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> RVD is there wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:






 :jet2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> :jet2


I really didn't care for his TNA theme.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I honestly thought they would save a big show like this for AEW on TNT. Especially if the CM Punk rumours are true.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hogan training to learn this generation's style to face Ricochet tonight:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bet Nicholas gets the 24/7 title at some point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I really didn't care for his TNA theme.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Here we go! the GOOD SHIT!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I really didn't care for his TNA theme.


its so bad its good.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This lazy company with their lazy entrance set up. fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here comes John coming out of the closet or whatever the fuck this is gonna be

My wife said watch it be him fighting depression or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Franchise Boy he shinin now :cena2


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh look it's the Cenation guy. You remember the Cenation?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_FruityPebble


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

The face that runs the place!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena the GOAT LOL
NO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the most cheers I've seen Cena get without any boo's in a very long time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with Cena guess we gonna get that retirement speech


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

JRL said:


> Oh look it's the Cenation guy. You remember the Cenation?


I 'member


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Starting with Cena eh


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Here comes John coming out of the closet or whatever the fuck this is gonna be
> 
> My wife said watch it be him fighting depression or something.
> 
> ...


lol should be pathetic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena is here...

Them Ratings!!!
:cena


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW reunion...let's keep everything the same except trotting out old stars. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to see Cena, looks like he's dressed to wrestle too. Against who though...hmmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I turned the TV on and Cena's music was just starting and I shouted to my Mum "Cena's here!" and she immediately started going "JOHN CENA SUUUUUUCKS" :lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, a reminder of why I mostly stopped watching. That ought to bring the eyeballs back.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That's the most cheers I've seen Cena get without any boo's in a very long time.




He lives down here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

CENA IS STILL FUCKING OVER roud


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Haven’t watched in weeks. Here for the reunion show and the comments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

BROTHER!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JRL said:


> Oh look it's the Cenation guy. You remember the Cenation?


*NO!*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So Meltzer was wrong


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd knows roster is shit, so begging Cena to come back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone remember when WWF used to make fun of the hasbeens of WCW?

:russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole has been calling Cena the GOAT for a while now. It's probably Vince orders since he's had to stomach Nature Boy being called the greatest for years. Now he can have a guy he actually created and made in that slot.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

CENA SUCKS

I'm dead serious. Still don't like him.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

John Cena starting things off.... They literally are going to have him narrate the show. "Tonight is RAW Reunion. When past Superstars are here to be honored. We also have Rollins chasing Lesnar..."

He literally is doing it as a type this. Ugh.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> That's the most cheers I've seen Cena get without any boo's in a very long time.




It’s early. Give the fans time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also my Mum HATES Shawn Michaels lol, whenever he shows up she complains about him, it's so funny :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena to AEW-!!

:shane


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

D-X (minus Billy Gunn) will be here. How exciting.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's crazy how bad things have gotten that now Cena gets a massive pop and chants of his name.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena out here getting cheered like 96 Austin and people wanna still say this is the best roster ever :kobelol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I moved down here a year ago but the locals LOVE Cena for some strange reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

But John you said you would neer leave like Dwayne


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’ve missed Cena so much :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Usos annoying as fuck


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> Also my Mum HATES Shawn Michaels lol, whenever he shows up she complains about him, it's so funny :lol


Is she a Bret Hart fan?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena and Usos about to squash Revival and Roode? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did Cena go back to that hideous green gear? They seriously couldn't get him a new shirt?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And here comes the stale ass Usos to kill the segments. Fuck off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LET"S GET SOME ENERGY!~!!

*Usos proceed to kill the energy*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Turn the fuck around and walk your asses down the entrance like ya got some sense!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh Shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Doc Cena was the best Cena.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I got a migraine from Cena’s neon shirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Truth and Cena in a rap battle! :laugh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

well if they wanted the Uso's to come off super annoying there then mission accomplished


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cena is the GOAT :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Everyone’s favorite former tag team champ showed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Usos are annoying as fuck. Cena gonna do some.planned freestyle


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Out of all the legends they have at their disposal tonight THIS is how they decide the start the show? I think we're in for a bad night...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The doctor :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

They got Cena started, way to go. Way to go USO's!! :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why did Cena sound like Prison Mike?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Out of all the legends they have at their disposal tonight THIS is how they decide the start the show? I think we're in for a bad night...


Oh shut up. Cena is one of the greatest


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rikishi is still alive? Oh I am thinking of Yokozuna


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

He did it for da Rock.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is so terrible.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"how was it getting arrested" :maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> well if they wanted the Uso's to come off super annoying there then mission accomplished


Yup. It's so fake and forced. Anyhow 
No Wrasslin = Ratings 
24 7 = Ratings 

:lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did they dig up Scotty Too Hotty as well??


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Just like their mugshots :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Wrong theme you fucking idiots in the production truck.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rikishi? Oh God no. How can that be their Dad?! Still amazes me, since the Uso's are amazing and Rikishi was complete trash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Aw, man. I wanted to hear the Too Cool theme.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Rikishi :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the segment.


This is the segment they decided "This will really make people stick around for 3hrs... This is the hook, line, and sinker folks"


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Honestly surprised Rikishi didn't come out to You Look Fly Today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds this boring?
Hahahah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I was just about to ask why they didn't bring out Too Cool, rip Grandmaster


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Rikishi shrink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Did Rikishi shrink
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he’s lost weight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup this cringe Dance shit IS all Vince written on it


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is so terrible.


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hearing that theme made me think of Brian Christopher. They totally played the wrong music for Rikishi.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Revival and friends to be the first one to get geeked out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BragicTronson (Jul 22, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Am I the only one who finds this boring?
> Hahahah



It's the Nouse, so you are right.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL D Von.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just D-Von lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol only D-Von showed up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah.........this is going to be a random 'throw shit against the wall' night.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is D'Von with the heels? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope this show is the unofficial reset of WWE.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cena looks like he really doesn’t wanna be there lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

Only D-von


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hogan Finn squash some bum tonight brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HOGAN the real GOAT!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

JRL said:


> Is she a Bret Hart fan?


Not particularly, lol. She just really dislikes HBK for whatever reason :lol I just laugh at her cos I don't mind him.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hogan :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> HOGAN the real GOAT!


HBK is the real GOAT


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

D-Von without Bubba :brock4

Might as well bring out Jannetty without HBK.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dudley Boyz theme feels empty without the full team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Cena looks like he really doesn’t wanna be there lol


The feeling is more than mutual.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a weird way to go to commercial :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weird only seeing Dvon. No one really cared :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How bout bring back Layla and Torrie and Dawn Marie and lets do a bikini contest. Fuck this corny shit.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

"Taste your Pick" We know what Hogan really thinking about


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's just not the same without both Dudleys, is it :lol

Also BOO Revival for ruining that, I kinda wanted to see it lol.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

unkoutunkout

Long night.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cena definitely the biggest star of that segment. Probably wondering why he had to be out there when the jobber Revival come out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That took a long time for not a lot. But damn if hearing Too Cool music always gets me pumped.

Jimmy Hart with a cool mic!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> HBK is the real GOAT


Not even in my top 50.

Rude was the real Heartbreak kid.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray haunting Summerslam promo videos. :mark


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.


Y’all a bunch of crybabies. This is better than the usual boring geek trash


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol only Devon, doesn't really work without Bubba Devon. Also why is Devon the beloved Hall of Famer with the heels?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Might as well bring out Jannetty without HBK.


To be fair watching Jannetty coked up out of his mind might actually be entertaining..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not even in my top 50.
> 
> Rude was the real Heartbreak kid.


its why you have zero credibility


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Have New Day confronted Hogan yet?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a cringeworthy start.

Give me Kelly Kelly vs Eve Torres in a Bra and Panties match.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> The feeling is more than mutual.


Trash post. Dude carried the company. Better than those flippy boring midgets, people like you are the reason this company is in the shape it’s in


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Y’all a bunch of crybabies. This is better than the usual boring geek trash


It's really not. Cena is what started WWE's downfall to begin with lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Guess it was too much to ask to start it off with Sting as the Crow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This is better than the alternative. We probably would have gotten Shane or Rollins starting things off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its why you have zero credibility


lol first I laughed at your HBK is the GOAT comment.

Now people caring about credibility on a forum full of dorks. 

Once again, Hogan is the GOAT.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Best case scenario the Revival win then it's a post match Stink Face and Dance. 

I miss Uncle Book on commentary


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL yay Booker's insanity on commentary :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It's really not. Cena is what started WWE's downfall to begin with lol.


Nope.....He carried the company it went downhill when he became part time


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Booker T will look like Gordon Solie compared to Renee Young.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shucky Ducky Quack Quack


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker off the walls with his commentary, but still loads better than Renee :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Booker T :mark: I’ve missed you on commentary


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Booker T Vs Renee in a nonsense commentary match!! :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Hearing that theme made me think of Brian Christopher. They totally played the wrong music for Rikishi.


Somebody must've played SmackDown HCTP before the show started.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Booker on commentary? omg between him and Renee it's going to be a fucking shit show lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Renee still works here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I miss Booker T on commentary


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Cena intro ended up as a huge pile of shit. Expected better


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again why the fuck is Devon with The Revival?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booker's grunts :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogan - started 2 wrestling booms.

HBK - had the worst ratings in WWF history, until Seth became champ.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Booker T just name dropped so many people he has 9 broken toes


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Nope.....He carried the company it went downhill when he became part time


He buried talent, never elevated anyone else to star status and chased away his fans once they hit puberty.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Trash post. Dude carried the company. Better than those flippy boring midgets, people like you are the reason this company is in the shape it’s in


Technically correct since we all left after Cena started appearing on our screens.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Usos look small in this match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Missed booker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Again why the fuck is Devon with The Revival?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling we are going to have a lot of comedy skits tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Aye D-Von as The Revivals hype man ain't so bad.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Booker doing commentary for the whole show or just this match?


----------



## BragicTronson (Jul 22, 2019)

Should have brought out Teddy Long and make this a 6 men match. Just standing, so stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pointless BK ad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW got picture in picture. That's a first.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I have a feeling we are going to have a lot of comedy skits tonight.


Yup nothing too serious today. Mainly "good shit"


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The match didn't stop between the ad? lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> RAW got picture in picture. That's a first.




Yeah wonder if it’s just for this episode or if they’re doing the Smackdown route now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Whoa, RAW finally got the Smackdown PIP DLC Addon


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That reminds me of his King Booker run.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did the WWE stop with this BS no matches during ads


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow, no wrestling during commercials!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrestling during commercial. That didn’t last long :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That BK commercial wtf :maury


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JRL said:


> Is Booker doing commentary for the whole show or just this match?


I think just this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Boring as fuck.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bliss looking sexy in that BK commercial


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

You think anyone that is here for the reunion will win the 24/7 title?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

They can bring in all the old farts they want — the matches still suck and this shit is still unwatchable. 

October can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol first I laughed at your HBK is the GOAT comment.
> 
> Now people caring about credibility on a forum full of dorks.
> 
> Once again, Hogan is the GOAT.


You have no credit not for saying Hogan is the GOAT but for saying HBK isn't even in your top 50

But we all know you are a gimmick poster.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Yup nothing too serious today. Mainly "good shit"


Hopefully it will be good and not cringe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Wrestling during commercial. That didn’t last long :lol


Lasted longer then RAW being blacked out during the 3rd hour.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another 15 minute Uso Revival match. I mean..cmon. zzzzzzz


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Not that I'm complaining, but that commercial break felt MUCH shorter than usual. Maybe they trimmed the AD breaks between matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They can bring in all the old farts they want — the matches still suck and this shit is still unwatchable.
> 
> October can’t get here soon enough.


This match is horrible.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Snap Suplex said:


> You think anyone that is here for the reunion will win the 24/7 title?


I got Mick winning the title atleast once tonight. Really all of them should atleast get 1 reign tonight lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Snap Suplex said:


> You think anyone that is here for the reunion will win the 24/7 title?


My money is on Foley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trophies said:


> RAW got picture in picture. That's a first.


Aw, it does? I always miss these things cos of where I live.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd dead as fuck..


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rikishi and D von good times


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

We need the Big Bad Booty Daddy to save this show


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Lasted longer then RAW being blacked out during the 3rd hour.


And longer than the 4 people only in the wild card rule.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Prediction...this will end with Revival going through tables. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Minus the guys outside...noone cares about Usos vs Revival in that crowd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have no credit not for saying Hogan is the GOAT but for saying HBK isn't even in your top 50
> 
> But we all know you are a gimmick poster.


Who is 'we'? You have a stable? Or just don't have your own opinion?

I have millions and millions of LooseCanon-ites.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is so bad Booker T can barely drum up any commentary.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh look revival as champs losing again FFS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

People what did i miss?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins/Styles :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> People what did i miss?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Nothing but a shit sandwich


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT FOXY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol nobody there recognizes Kaitlyn.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Torrieeeee


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Crowd dead as fuck..


We've seen this match 50 times the past 2 months. I mean wtf. Now the Usos win so I guess we will see it AGAIN at SS or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kaitlyn is super hotter wens3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Torrie!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha noone I'm the crowd knows who she is.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Torrie Wilson looks amazing for her age :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth vs AJ :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kaitlyn looking good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat body suit... My god yes...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Torrie saves the show.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Torrie :sodone


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>





Joseph92 said:


> That reminds me of his King Booker run.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Santino!!!

Also Torrie looks amazing!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kaitlyn and Torrie :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kaitlyn's buff ass :book

Torrie :book


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Legends? 
:maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jobber Drew delegated to the jobbers where he belongs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tori is sexy


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did Alicia Fox retire? Now that I see hr I thought she announced it. Could be wrong. 


Why was D-Von helping The revival? That seemed random.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fans not really caring about this backstage segment. Can't really blame them with who was in it though.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Kaitlyn :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Drew just ruined my little cousins mood :lmao good heel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Santino don't want none. :cornettefu


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kailtyn look extra hot. :book


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I was just reminded of Kaitlyn's excellent nudes.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino needs to give the divas his cobra :yum:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Drew just owned them all with one word.. And it was accurate..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Torrie looking incredible


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Holy shit they actually managed to make Drew entertaining for 2 seconds


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So we open with Usos vs. Revival and Drew vs. Cedric?



......


Jesus when is the Austin segment so I can get the fuck outta here


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn.... a bunch of backstage stuff with the legends I'm guessing lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Ha noone I'm the crowd knows who she is.


I didn't either for a minute, i mean Kaitlyn didn't exactly do a whole lot in WWE, surprised they even got her back for this.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Torrie Wilson looks amazing :sodone


Fixed it for ya. 

Age has nothin to do with it :jericho2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Snap Suplex said:


> You think anyone that is here for the reunion will win the 24/7 title?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152622118670098433


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So we open with Usos vs. Revival and Drew vs. Cedric?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know this company.







Main event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Jobber Drew delegated to the jobbers where he belongs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drew Jobbintyre


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Santino don't want none. :cornettefu


Maybe they were hoping some of Santino's charisma would rub off on Drew :brock4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew was me tbh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In before Austin is used to put over The Man.................


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Fans not really caring about this backstage segment. Can't really blame them with who was in it though.


Santino was okay AND Tori I guess. The other gals def no fucks given


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nobody recognizes Kaitlyn and she was on WWEs TV only like 5 or 6 years ago. Just how much viewer turnover has there been in the last 5 or so years? What, is everyone who attends a show now a new fan or something? They really have run off most of their audience.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> oh look revival as champs losing again FFS


FIrst time I’ve seen them. How the hell they ever win those titles in the first place? They suck!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In before Austin is used to put over The Man.................


Please no.. God no.. Austin wouldn't stoop that low would he?

Yeah he probably would, and you're probably right.... *shiver*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In before Austin is used to put over The Man.................


I hope he doesnt kiss too much of her ass though , will.be too cringe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

People thought Drew was getting the Taker rub. Now he’s in Santino segments and is facing Cedric Alexander. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

I always thought Torrie Wilson was something special, even back in the day. Good luck to any ladies out there trying to look like that at 43!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In before Austin is used to put over The Man.................


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In before Austin is used to put over The Man.................




I think Kevin Owens will get the Austin segment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No fucks given whatsoever for Kaitlyn or Torrie, while Marella got a split second-long pity pop that sounded like the fans had their memories jogged...

Legends tho, amirite? :mj4


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

No one recognized Kaitlyn. But to be fair neither did I because of the hair .


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Paranoid Truth is the best.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Where's a proper legend like Big Dick Johnson?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153461726735736833


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Truth, even without the custom no one would know who you are


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We all need to appreciate the greatness of R-Truth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hurricane was talking shit about WWE then is quick to sign with with them
:heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is R Truth and Drake Maverick gonna be the permanent and only feud for this title or what? i mean its been funny but its getting fucking old.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I think Kevin Owens will get the Austin segment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now thats something I can get behind.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Nobody recognizes Kaitlyn and she was on WWEs TV only like 5 or 6 years ago. Just how much viewer turnover has there been in the last 5 or so years? What, is everyone who attends a show now a new fan or something? They really have run off most of their audience.


The only time Kaitlyn was relevant was when she was feuding with AJ Lee and that's including the time she was Champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Drake and Renee vs R Truth N Carmella

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png" border="0" alt="" title="Russo" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png" border="0" alt="" title="Russo" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Hoes? Fail.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The HOOOOOOOOOO train


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Renee is hot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee is stacked wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Renee Michelle :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

uuuummm. where the hoes?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Charly a hoe alright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Charly the one woman ho train wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drake got the title back :mark:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

And thus ends the Godfather's time on the show. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charly wants to be on the hoe train soooo bad


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Godfather lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

No hoes? Lame


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MY NINJA GODFATHER :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godfather is just hilarious


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Lol Santino is considered a legend now? What a time to be alive :brock4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't even say Ho Train cause WWE will get Me too'd.:mj4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So is R Truth and Drake Maverick gonna be the permanent and only feud for this title or what? i mean its been funny but its getting fucking old.


Same shit every week. It's Coyote.vs Roadrunner. Bet Vince still loves this. Wait 1 month from now and see how funny the same.shit is lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

The best story right now is drake mav and truth...I remember when I first heard of 24/7 championship and I laughed and thought it would be lame but it is enjoyable...I would be ok with it getting more than 5 min a week on tv too


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait a min.... was that The Godfather without the hos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would they quit bringing back The Godfather? I mean he's kinda pointless when you take away his ho's and butcher his theme, what is he without the ho's and his catch phrase?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You notice they didn't allow him to actually say Ho Train? They knew the fans would to avoid their sponsors bitching they said "Ho" on TV.. Since the fans are the only ones who said it WWE is safe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cedric getting an entrance against Drew too? Lolol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please give the Master and Ruler of the World more than a backstage segment......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Drew/Cedric with the 50/50 booking I guess...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Can't even say Ho Train cause WWE will get Me too'd.<img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


That's true!!! Hahahahaha


And oh here we go with Cedbore Alexander


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

blaird said:


> The best story right now is drake mav and truth...I remember when I first heard of 24/7 championship and I laughed and thought it would be lame but it is enjoyable...I would be ok with it getting more than 5 min a week on tv too


It's been the best thing about WWE since it was introduced tbh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly sure was a wide mouth :book

Wouldn't mind to see her as one of the Godfather's ho's...


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn, Kaitlyn got a bigger pop than Cedric did.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Time for Alexander to get squashed for getting that fluke win.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait for the next Cedric vs. AJ Classic. They killed it in the indies.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Renee Michelle helping Maverick win the 24/7 Championship! :lol

Charly dancing with the Godfather... :sodone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Please don't turn this into a match. Do something different


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charly the one woman ho train wens3


Pimpin ho's....nation wide


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> Wait a min.... was that The Godfather without the hos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. He cant play a pimp in todays PC World
:shane


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Drew vs the masked Janitor.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I miss Jinder Mahals involvement with the 24/7 belt


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

That guy in the crowd yelling "You should be on 205 live!" :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

What happend to Booker?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd rather they do that angle than them having another match tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, this isn't going to be the big ratings bump WWE thought it would be.. This is as terrible as the RAW 25... Just wrap the same boring shit around shitty nostalgia


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't know I want Drew vs Cedric, but this has been interesting


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can't smash a guy over who has no charisma. They'll never learn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cedric = Dead :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yo king your boys the Viking experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In before Austin is used to put over The Man.................





Therapy said:


> Please no.. God no.. Austin wouldn't stoop that low would he?
> 
> Yeah he probably would, and you're probably right.... *shiver*


Get ready....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now THESE fucking dudes? What the fuck? Heyman blows.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can they please stop with the superstar in random show colored corner shit lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> I miss Jinder Mahals involvement with the 24/7 belt


He had knee surgery, so he will be out for a while


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And back to Main Event you go for the rest of the year, Cedric. :mj4



wkc_23 said:


>


She was pretty much the closest I had ever seen to my dream woman: Fit, adorkable personality, giant yet believable-looking tits, and a face that makes her capable of being cute or hot.

And then she got that fugly sleeve tat and stupid undercut. :serious: Oh well, huzzah for her nudes at the very least.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Viking Cruise ships next.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that was the hardest part of the ring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope the NWO comes out and squashes these Viking geeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Wwe made me hate nostalgia.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now THESE fucking dudes? What the fuck? *Heyman blows*.


I said this the day they put him in charge. He called Seth the next 'rebel' of WWE. He's a fucking hack. Russo would book a better show than he could any day of the week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I hope the NWO comes out and squashes these Viking geeks


I'd seriously settle for a Scott Norton promo and match at this point..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE- "Ok Godfather we want you back for a Raw Reunion, only thing is you can't say the word Ho or Ho's, you can't say pimping, and you can't have any women with you for your Ho train, and your theme has to have all the words taken out of it"

Godfather- "So what the fuck is the point of me coming there then?"


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> > Now THESE fucking dudes? What the fuck? *Heyman blows*.
> ...


Im starting to agree with this more and more every week


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I think Kevin Owens will get the Austin segment.


Probably....


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The ring apron still remains the most over heel in WWE or AEW :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The viking war experience raiders next...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Imagine Charly being one of Godfathers hoes back then.. Her outfit :banderas


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

More Hogan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BragicTronson (Jul 22, 2019)

Is Charly officially a hoe now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin needs to destroy Ricochet after this AJ shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Boogeyman :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Can they please stop with the superstar in random show colored corner shit lol


They should do the 90s sitcom turn for now on.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I've always hated the Boogeyman.


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

FrankenTodd said:


> More Hogan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This please


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Still overpushing Ricochet during a Burger King promo? Heyman is a fucking stupid mark for this idiot..


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I do not understand why the Boogeyman shows up on current WWE like twice a year. Do not remember him being such a big deal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pat Peterson is the 24/7 champ :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol was Boogeyman ever used as any other thing than to randomly pop up and scare wrestlers backstage?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pat assaulted that boy......


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey it's Christian.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boogeyman is old as fuck and still jacked


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I do not understand why the Boogeyman shows up on current WWE like twice a year. Do not remember him being such a big deal.


Don't you downplay the legend and future Hall of Famer Boogeyman


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's Christian!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

If you guys haven't known Christian is one of my top ten favorite wrestlers of all time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Still overpushing Ricochet during a Burger King promo? Heyman is a fucking stupid mark for this idiot..


I really don't see it with that guy.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lilian? AKA The worst ring announcer the WWE has ever had.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Big bush.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whose this old fuck winning the 24/7 title?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Christian :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

24/7 Belt is RAW. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

its....its christian


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Patterson baby!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I laugh my ass off so hard every time these Viking dudes come out 

It’s such a fucking 80s gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie, this episode is very hard to keep up with. By the end of the night, I will probably only remember Austin's appearance.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The crowd must only be here for guys like Austin and Hogan because they're not caring about anyone else.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HAIRY BUSH!! HAIRY BUSH! HAIRY BUSH!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whose this old fuck winning the 24/7 title?


Do you really not know who Pat Patterson is? :beckylol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Boogeyman is old as fuck and still jacked


Eat worms get jacked.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck did I just witness????


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Christian :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why can't they just make Viking Storys some crazy shit like attack top stars unknowingly backstage or something like where's the story or creative that was promised?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bad audio in that promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whose this old fuck winning the 24/7 title?


You really don't know Pat Paterson? Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are cramming as many wrestlers as possible tonight lol

Pat can't even get down to pin Drake


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who pins Pat?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another boring match. So.far the show has sucked


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Eat worms get jacked.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Protein.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

People seriously don’t know who Pat Patterson is?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Do you really not know who Pat Patterson is? :beckylol


Yeah he’s a pedo


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess we will sit through a million backstage segments, featuring a bunch of mid to low-card has-beens


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

There is no upside in these fat jobbers. Hawkins and Ryder could be a decent team but they'll never get a real push


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ryder and Hawkins why...just why


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think the 24/7 title will get passed around by the legends like an old-school ring rat tonight?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Huge beatdown incoming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Christian should have won the WWE title in 05. I'll never forget that year, before he went to TNA. He was on fire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show has been a huge pile of shit. Imagine none of these so called legends were here, my God
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JRL said:


> The crowd must only be here for guys like Austin and Hogan because they're not caring about anyone else.


Or they don't know who some of the legends are.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did you guys here that? That is the sound of the ratings hitting the glass ceiling.

SECOND BOOM PERIOD STARTS NOW!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate these nostalgia shows, just nothing but stupid cameo appearances backstage from old people and washed up divas no one cares bout anymore, i mean Kaitlyn? really? lets bring back Cherry from Deuce and Domino while we're at it, although shes more memorable than fucking Kaitlyn is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

finalnight said:


> What the fuck did I just witness????


One of Pat's victims.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW is just saturated with too many people in so little time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dead Crowd. They dont create new stars..rely on those years ago.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian is the man lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God i hate these nostalgia shows, just nothing but stupid cameo appearances backstage from old people and washed up divas no one cares bout anymore, i mean Kaitlyn? really lets bring back Cherry from Deuce and Domino while we're at it, although shes more memorable than fucking Kaitlyn is.


Nah most of the audience wasn't born yet when Cherry and Deuce and Domino where a thing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Who pins Pat?


Can he even bump? Is someone gonna walk in on him sleeping? Lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is more silent that an empty Impact Zone.. Holy shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Patterson's never had an issue laying down for a 3 count
:heston


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> One of Pat's victims.


:heston


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Who pins Pat?


One of the ring boys.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Brisco should pin Patterson obviously.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this match still going? it should of been a 2 second squash


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s a joke somewhere with Nicholas taking the 24/7 title from Pat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Viking Raiders suck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> This crowd is more silent that an empty Impact Zone.. Holy shit


Yes. For sure. Besides the quick cheap pops for the history of Legends this show has been an absolute disaster no good matches


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Was that Jillian Hall?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MetalKiwi said:


> I think the 24/7 title will get passed around by the legends like an old-school ring rat tonight?


Show some goddamn respect for Kelly Kelly!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The man, Eric Bischoff


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Eve looks incredible still. Very underrated as well.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm Back!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Eazy FUCKIN' E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Eazy E in 2019 :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eve somehow got hotter than she was wens3


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Viking Raiders own.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lheurch said:


> One of the ring boys.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Jillian Hall there :maury


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:damn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Who pins Pat?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This match was a waste of time.

Also, for the love of sanity STOP SAYING "IMPRESSIVE". These people can't come up with a better word? Amazing? Exciting?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Easy E :kobelol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They should do the 90s sitcom turn for now on.


:lmao

And also starring The Viking Raiders


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Milf Eve Torres wens3


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bischoff :mark: also Maryse and Mike suck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1 of the GOAT WCW champions, Mr. Ron Simmons. 

Before WWF turned him into a comedy act.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck did Kanellis do good god 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Eve left WWE WAY TOO EARLY.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Heyman, but this cunt and the cuck storyline is fucking terrible.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

God just seeing Bischoff makes me think of a better era


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Do you really not know who Pat Patterson is? :beckylol


I know WHO he is but doesn't mean I got this old head face in my brain.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh boy, more 50/50 pointless midcard stuff with Joe


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maria still burying Mike :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Eve somehow got hotter than she was <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" />


I.agree
Eve looked great


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

USA is probably gonna be pissed about how awful this show is they wanted it and its clear it was phoned in


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike Kanellis is the king of geeks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here comes Samoa Job..who's beating him up tonight?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish they would do more with Simmons beside the "Damn" thing.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jimmy Hart must have drank from the fountain of youth because he still looks the same as he did at Wrestlemania 3. Seriously the guy does not age.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I just marked out over Bischoff. 

Ron Simmons best tonight so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> It's Christian!!!! :mark: :mark:


Without Edge. lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Milf Eve Torres wens3


I didn't know she had kids. She still hasn't aged a day.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eve looking amazing :banderas


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Show some goddamn respect for Kelly Kelly!



Holla Holla Playa !


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SavoySuit said:


> God just seeing Bischoff makes me think of a better era


Hopefully he will do a good job with Smackdown!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bradatar said:


> What the fuck did Kanellis do good god
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Talk shit on social media. Tried to strong arm the company of giving him a push and a contract. This is his reward.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Eve looks incredible still. Very underrated as well.


Lol why u surprised about that? Eve was in WWE less than 10 years ago and she was really young, not like shes from the 90's.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Eve Torres still looking sexy after all of these years. wens3


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Talk shit on social media. Tried to strong arm the company of giving him a push and a contract. This is his reward.




I wonder if he likes this over not being on TV at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Can he even bump? Is someone gonna walk in on him sleeping? Lol


I doubt he should be bumping


Lheurch said:


> One of the ring boys.


Oh shit lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Unpopular opinion:

People Power stable was awesome.


Eve was hot. David was a good cup holder. And Johnny Ace was Johnny Ace.


----------



## thelastpope16 (Mar 17, 2019)

Legit forgot a hellboy movie came out this year 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Eve Torres still looking sexy after all of these years. wens3


Is everyone here 15 and unable to realize that women don’t turn into your grandma in less than a decade?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This OC shit the club is pulling is one of the dumbest things they’ve pulled in a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait is that a good looking WWE shirt!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Those shirts are kinda fire


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok I’m about to order an OC shirt...best looking shirt they’ve had in a while


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Eazy FUCKIN' E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153467098867228673


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh yes, the softball promo for the club to job again...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Your a Stooge lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bradatar said:


> I wonder if he likes this over not being on TV at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure somewhere in his mind that he can somewhere get over with this shit. There is no recovery from this sort of burial nor do I see them doing anything of the sort for the guy. He's gonna get fucked punked like a bitch until he doesn't want to show up anymore. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who is he?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why u surprised about that? Eve was in WWE less than 10 years ago and she was really young, not like shes from the 90's.


Didn't say I was surprised. Just making an observation.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Briscoe was always funny as fuck in the Hardcore title era.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This title got some prestige now that Kelly Kelly won it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kelly kelly :lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> USA is probably gonna be pissed about how awful this show is they wanted it and its clear it was phoned in


You can tell that this show was written only for the special guests and nothing for the current Talent
:maury

Btw the 24 7 title is a fucking joke.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

OC? What kind of trash name is that ?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

That's the most K2 has ever talked in her entire run in the WWE. I didn't even know what her voice sounded like.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelly Kelly :sodone

Now have her defend it against Eve in a Bra and Panties match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kelly Kelly wens3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Worst Diva in history gets the belt.


Good booking decision. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

lol this show is trash


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Kelly Kelly have some work done on her face or what?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Kelly Kelly get new tits? Holy fuck I NEVER remember her with all that boob meat before


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kelly won the 24/7 championship :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

"Omgerd guys kelly kelly so hawt after all this time guiz omgerd xoxoxox so hot"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

2/10 for Kelly Kelly winning the belt with her non talented ass.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Samoa jobber


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Whose the lucky brotha that gets to pin Kelly :book


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who was the old guy Kelly Kelly pinned?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuking K2 is the first woman to become 24/7 champ :lmao

I wouldn't be surprised if she loses it to a guy, I mean, it wouldn't be the first time that a man "pins" her in WWE :curry2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kelly Kelly :baneras


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Who's going to beat Kelly Kelly for the 24/7 title? Is this Baron Corbin's moment?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153467396415352832


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"My name is Joe, and I'm the new Bray Wyatt. I talk all that shit, then lose every time!"


----------



## thelastpope16 (Mar 17, 2019)

Will Joe ever win a ppv match 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> OC? What kind of trash name is that ?


Maybe one of the writers was up late watching the old TV show 'The O.C.'


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look its the Samoa guy that always loses, talks big shit but never backs up his words, get the fuck outta the ring you fucking loser.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe is about to get geeked out I wonder who it’ll be...Angle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> This title got some prestige now that Kelly Kelly won it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup Kelly Kelly winning it is the icing on cake


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> OC? What kind of trash name is that ?


Original Club since they can't use Balor or Bullet Club


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yo, I'll fucking die if WF's Hall Of Fame troll `KellyKellyFan" shows back up now...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What's next for the Somoan Choke Artist Machine?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JOB JOB JOB JOB JOB JOB


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look Joe is going to cut the same promo he always does and then lose again and make himself look even less credible then he already is. It's amazing he is still as over as he is with the casual WWE audience.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JRL said:


> Who's going to beat Kelly Kelly for the 24/7 title? Is this Baron Corbin's moment?


Maybe Drake's wife? And then Drake pins his wife?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Angle to come out...I guess.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt about to come out I bet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, who is gonna geek out Joe?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

JOE IS BURYING THE FANS AND CREATIVE :drose


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Joe ain’t lyin


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe has a point. Tell me more.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

God if only this wasnt scripted it's so much truth


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This title got some prestige now that Kelly Kelly won it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait what? I went to grab a beer and I missed Kelly Kelly? :fuckthis


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

spitting lymrics? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe VS Joe


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Should have been Kurt


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All these old ass dudes like we don’t see them every other month, but yay “Raw Reunion” fuck outta here


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe you are a JOBBER


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well here’s Romans’ Summerslam feud. Looks like it will be Orton and Kofi then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Was this show supposed to be good?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Great now Joe is going to get fed to Roman :eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole "Reigns doesn't look the least bit intimidated by Joe"

Lol why the fuck should he? Joe is a fucking loser that can't beat anyone.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Does Joe really need to be fed to this trash can again


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh look it's Smackdown's most important draft pick who only shows up on Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well if Joe/Roman have a feud we know damn well who’s winning that one. They don’t have to tease or nothing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The OC.. I like it! Better than "The Club".

Kelly Kelly the first female 24/7 Champ.. fpalm

Joe about to get punched by the big dawg.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Cuz Riegns gotta put this come out and defend his bloodline.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Joe is so good and deserves so much better. God.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Samoa Job vs My Real Name is Joe


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Did Renee really not know who The Godfather is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Was this show supposed to be good?


It's RAW so no. A thrown together show with "legends" for a rating pop wasn't going to be good when the usual show is a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God I remember the last time these guys had a match together. Backlash, last year. It sucked so bad.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright that entrance was unnecessarily long


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You guys remember that episode of Breaking Bad where they dropped all storylines and just focused on the characters from Twin Peaks?

No?

How about that 1 episode of Game of Thrones where Jon Snow took an L from a returning Tony Soprano, while Stephanie from Full House came on screen to say 'How Rude?'?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > Was this show supposed to be good?
> ...


Yep, seaming pile of shit so far from what I've seen.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NO SRSLY GUIS JOE WILL REALLY COME OUT ON TOP DIS TIME!! VINCE IS CHANGIN!!!! :bored


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Samoa Joe vs Samoan Joe Anoa'i


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why isn't Joe used better?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look Samoa Job talking big shit to Reigns, let me guess now he'll get his ass beat and not be able to back up his words?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


>


Fuck the haters. She's still one of the GOATs.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

this is a match I just won’t care about for Summerslam. Why’s Joe being fed to Roman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Why the hell was Joe just waiting around for 3 min letting Roman flex and shit? This is the fuckin problem


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

rkolegend123 said:


> Alright that entrance was unnecessarily long


STAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLIIIIINNNGGGG


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe is from California and Roman is from Florida, but sure, both are from the same island :eyeroll


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe sounds like porky pig. Flubbing lines


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably Roman vs Joe at Summerslam


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

I swear this guys entrance is so fucking boring. Fuck Roman Reigns! uncharismatic jabroni


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You guys remember that episode of Breaking Bad where they dropped all storylines and just focused on the characters from Twin Peaks?
> 
> No?
> 
> How about that 1 episode of Game of Thrones where Jon Snow took an L from a returning Tony Soprano, while Stephanie from Full House came on screen to say 'How Rude?'?


Sounds better than S8 of GOT tbh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


A great few seconds to be Jerry Brisco.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jillian AND Eve still looking smash-able as fuck. :ellen :woolcock


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those two girls at Joe :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Joe might get the best of Roman tonight but we all know what will happen when they have a match.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Mick Foley will be the new 24/7 Champ tonight!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This company is hopeless.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Fuck the haters. She's still one of the GOATs.


She never did much for me in her hey-day looks wise.. Way too much had a "eat something please" look.

But god DAMN she added a little meat on that body and fuck if I wouldn't give her my best 30 seconds now.. Dat titty meat, and legs are fantastic..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I reallllly didn't see Roman making that comeback. I realllly didn't.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Joe is from California and Roman is from Florida, but sure, both are from the same island


I think something just flew over your head...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show has been a long dragggg


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> People Power stable was awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_24/7_Champions

if you weren't watching RAW, you would seriously think someone had vandalized the 24/7 title champions list.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Samoa jobber :lol


----------



## thelastpope16 (Mar 17, 2019)

As someone who doesn't watch raw, is this shit always this boring 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Those two girls at Joe <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah he smiled back at them lol



JRL said:


> Joe might get the best of Roman tonight but we all know what will happen when they have a match.


Yeah he will JOB like usual


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Reigns 'Ahhhhh, yes sir.'


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Not all Samoans are cowards. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thelastpope16 said:


> As someone who doesn't watch raw, is this shit always this boring
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


Keep in mind this is a lot of Legends that are flooding the show without them imagine how the show would really be it's really boring which is how it's been the last month or two


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Let me save everyone the suspense, Joe looses.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The OC is the dumbest fucking name for a group i've ever heard, their shirts and name just make them sound like they're representing Orange County.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

One superman punch to take Joe down....


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So Heyman is just as shit at booking as Vince this company has no hope


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Id rather Ricochet my own butthole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great now Reigns vs Samoa Job, if Austin wasn't on this show i'd be fucking done already, as soon as his segments over i'm out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm 100% sure Vince took over for tonight.


He got all of his old toys back. He doesn't share.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Heyman effect!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> The OC is the dumbest fucking name for a group i've ever heard, their shirts and name just make them sound like they're representing Orange County.


I missed that part. What does OC stand for?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So, they rushed through getting so many people on the show and now they are taking their sweet time with Joe and Roman. I don't get it. Do we really need to see Joe losing to Roman?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Id rather Ricochet my own butthole.


Put the FINGER DOWN!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> The OC is the dumbest fucking name for a group i've ever heard, their shirts and name just make them sound like they're representing Orange County.


Nevermind the fact anyone in WWE's demo probably remembers the shitty teen drama of the same name..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed that part. What does OC stand for?


Original Club, since they can't use Bullet Club.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed that part. What does OC stand for?




Original Club I think even though they’re really not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

wyatt wont show up tonight right?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I had to go to dinner

I left right before the Drew Match

Came back with seeing Joe in the ring

What happened between?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> So, they rushed through getting so many people on the show and now they are taking their sweet time with Joe and Roman. I don't get it. *Do we really need to see Joe losing to Roman?*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Joe is from California and Roman is from Florida, but sure, both are from the same island :eyeroll


Street talk for they are from the same bloodline.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Nevermind the fact anyone in WWE's demo probably remembers the shitty teen drama of the same name..


Hey I actually liked that show!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

just_one said:


> wyatt wont show up tonight right?




I thought he’d kill Boogeyman but apparently not. Maybe he gets a legend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Its been a boring show so far. Lol Its over for WWE :heston

I just dont understand how they managed to fuck this shit up.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

When will they fire Renee


----------



## thelastpope16 (Mar 17, 2019)

Can't believe only an hour passed, this show drags 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show sucks. You know this show is bad when the legends cant help u. Just waiting for Austin....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thelastpope16 said:


> Can't believe only an hour passed, this show drags
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


I'm so glad I'm not the only 1 thinking how boring this shit has been. Imagine how this is going to stink next week when you don't have every Legend from the past on the show


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Hpn said:


> When will they fire Renee


They can't. She has a vagina.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I had to go to dinner
> 
> I left right before the Drew Match
> 
> ...


This happened.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*JOE!* (Samoa)
*JOE!* (Roman)
*JOE!* (Samoa)
*JOE!* (Roman)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153470517015220226


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Waiting for the future GOAT 24/7 champ:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Original Club I think even though they’re really not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yeah thats true AJ wasn't in the Original Bullet Club. But that does make me think at some point Finn could bring that up and take The Club away from AJ cause he was the original leader.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> They can't. She has a vagina.


It's a lose lose situation, we either deal with her here or in AEW.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a typical RAW, only difference is there are cameos peppered in.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

struggling to get through this first hour....zzzzz


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> This happened.


I walk out and missed the only thing worth seeing so far :mj2


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw Kelly Kelly won the 24/7 Title


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lookin like no Pimp Daddy Corbin tonight. I are sad


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lookin like no Pimp Daddy Corbin tonight. I are sad




He’s coming for Biker Taker. Only one badass biker per show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Turned this shit on at 830 feels like I've been watching for 5 hours


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only 1 thinking how boring this shit has been. Imagine how this is going to stink next week when you don't have every Legend from the past on the show


But you know you'll be watching which is all WWE cares about. :vince$


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God, this sucks. :fuckthis

Cena segment and 24/7 shenanigans aside, this has been a boring, mediocre RAW. Shit sucks. These legends are overstaying their welcome at this point unless you're Austin.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wait, what? Kelly Kelly won the 24/7 Championship? Just read the results :lmao

This is great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Renee will pin Kelly Kelly.

Then Spud pins his own wife.

Then Sid. :mark:


----------



## thelastpope16 (Mar 17, 2019)

Roman messed up his arm 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Joe lost? Shocking...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Samoaaaaaaaaaa JOBBBBBBBBBB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh Samoa Job lost? shocker.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Samoa JOB

:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe back to being a geek FFS

and damn its only been just over an hour


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ugh not again Joe


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

When you trick the marks into thinking Joe might win a match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course Joe lost smh


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Absolutely pointless filler


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe continues to be a joke


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyway... Let's see more of what Kelly Kelly has been up too


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lookin like no Pimp Daddy Corbin tonight. I are sad


I tried to put the idea in their heads. The writers didn't listen tonight :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> Turned this shit on at 830 feels like I've been watching for 5 hours


I left to get food when I saw Drew. Came back and nothing had happened.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe the jobber strikes again lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's what you get for running checks your mouth can't cash, Joe! :lmao :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It's sad how much Joe gets shit on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'am beyond tired of these DX reunion segments, how many times have they reunited at this point? gotta be in the 30's.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Joe Schmoe


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can Joe please get released? Dude is damaged beyond repair


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah just the thing to save this shitty show..fucking Seth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why did Seth have to name his wrestling persona after the great Henry Rollins. Why damn it!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh no Joe is buried he loss to Reigns!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There's 2 host segments tonight? THE FUCK????


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So the club interrupts and leads to the match? I mean what is the point?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Anyway... Let's see more of what Kelly Kelly has been up too


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It'll never happen, but I wish they'd do a Nation of Domination reunion


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Oh no Joe is buried he loss to Reigns!!!!!!


Lol he has lost every ppv match, every feud, he loses to fucking everyone, if you don't think he's buried then you're in denial.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, Styles/Club interrupt the Miz TV Segment then it leads to a tag match between The Club and Rollins/Miz/Flippochet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Can Joe please get released? Dude is damaged beyond repair


For what? Joe has been a jobber to the stars for a decade accept it and move on


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Oh no Joe is buried he loss to Reigns!!!!!!


Joe hasn't won a meaningful match in WWE. Don't act like this was his first L.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This Rollins segment isn’t going to go anywhere is it? Bork isn’t there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Joe please go to new japan I'm begging you


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Anyway... Let's see more of what Kelly Kelly has been up too


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope Miz brings up Seth being his Girlfriends bitch :maury


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Can Joe please get released? Dude is damaged beyond repair


They've already got Walter and Keith lined up to be his replacements. Nothing will change and it'll just take those 2 down with him.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Can Joe please get released? Dude is damaged beyond repair


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> So, Styles/Club interrupt the Miz TV Segment then it leads to a tag match between The Club and Rollins/Miz/Flippochet.


Send your application to Mr. Heyman ASAP


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> For what? Joe has been a jobber to the stars for a decade accept it and move on


Damn, you right! Even in TNA he was doing the honors and never became the man when he should have been. At least he's in a good spot on the card...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So, Styles/Club interrupt the Miz TV Segment then it leads to a tag match between The Club and Rollins/Miz/Flippochet.


And then Lesnar interrupts that.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> So, Styles/Club interrupt the Miz TV Segment then it leads to a tag match between The Club and Rollins/Miz/Flippochet.



Hi Teddy, didnt realise u were on these forums, HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Im tired of these guys that keep coming out....never drew a dime.

Bring out the immortal one!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth CUCK Rollins
:rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone hate how Miz lets the crowd say MIZ TV and then just says Miz TV anyway


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been watching Miz & Mrs clips on YT and it's such a funny show. Maryse's mother is so funny :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe hasn't won a meaningful match in WWE. Don't act like this was his first L.


Joe has beat Reigns several times so that kills that noise.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they're gonna put all the guys people wanna see in ONE segment at the end?



Why?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, you right! Even in TNA he was doing the honors and never became the man when he should have been. At least he's in a good spot on the card...


? 

The midcard with zero world titles on your resume is NOT a "good spot".



RapShepard said:


> Joe has beat Reigns several times so that kills that noise.


Not meaningful wins. And he hasn't beaten him "several times". He beat him on his debut, and he might have.....one other win against him. Reigns beats him every time they face.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd rather see this guy come out instead of Rollins


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, you right! Even in TNA he was doing the honors and never became the man when he should have been. At least he's in a good spot on the card...


Exactly Joe has been in this position since he got kidnapped by ninjas. Idk why anybody is surprised.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"The man that hopes to become the Beast Slayer at Summer Slam" - Cole

Uhm. He already slayed the beast at Mania. Why the fudge is WWE doing a rerun of this nonsense?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they're gonna put all the guys people wanna see in ONE segment at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


So people keep watching?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Joe has beat Reigns several times so that kills that noise.


Not for a title. Meaningless matches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was probably the weakest "burn it down" from a crowd i've heard. Keep making Seth be Becky's bitch Vince :ha


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

kingnoth1n said:


> Im tired of these guys that keep coming out....never drew a dime.
> 
> Bring out the immortal one!!!!


WHATCHAA GONNA DO BROTHER WHEN I BREAK IN TO YOUR HOUSE, EAT YOUR VITAMINS, DRINK YOUR MILK AND MAKE A SEX TAPE WITH YOUR WIFE!!?!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope this is the last of Seth's top guy push. They really have done little to nothing to make me think he's the man. I'm glad they've done a way better job of booking Kofi as champion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they're gonna put all the guys people wanna see in ONE segment at the end?
> 
> Why?


Because FUCK Y'ALL!

That's why...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Surprised Seth didn't bring his phone with him so he can be a little bitch on Twitter and be on TV being a little bitch at the same time


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So people keep watching?


Or they turn off this completely pointless shit and dont come back and just watch the final segment on YouTube?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> The midcard with zero world titles on your resume is NOT a "good spot".


 You only care about the world titles so you deserve to be miserable like you are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i'm skipping the DX shit, i can only watch old corporate Triple H come out in his DX costume trying to act like its 1997, with their stupid glow sticks and cut a comedy promo so many times... haha Shawn's cross eyed and they're old hahaha.....oh cheap merch plug hahaha..... fuck off DX was the worst fucking stable of all time, NWO is superior in every aspect. But DX was Vince's stupid creation so it gets a million reunions while NWO gets shit.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> For what? Joe has been a jobber to the stars for a decade accept it and move on


So he can go to AEW and get used properly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed that part. What does OC stand for?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153468663330029569


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is this mother fucker for real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

I was super excited for this episode of Raw but this has been pretty bad. 

Oh great now we have Seth doing lesnar impressions. Just brutal


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So he can go to AEW and get used properly


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Less than 10 seconds it took and Seth showing why he's such a geek..


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL this is the most character and personality Seth shown in a long time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Not for a title. Meaningless matches.


So let me get this straight 

Joe beating Reigns in non-title matches is meaningless. 

But Joe losing to Reigns in a non-title match is the end of the world and makes Joe a jobber. 

This is why some of y'all deserve to be miserable and disappointed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So he can go to AEW and get used properly


There's no such thing as getting used properly in a minor league fed.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Is this mother fucker for real
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to mute him.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I hate hearing Seth’s voice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Same ol Shit

fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Or they turn off this completely pointless shit and dont come back and just watch the final segment on YouTube?


Well you're still watching and Im guessing there is a ton more that dont ever check youtube. :shrug


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Seth Rollins is a fucking cringeworthy geek.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth's voice is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just glad Seth is away from Becky now.

Miz's facial expressions are hilarious btw :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's no such thing as getting used properly in a minor league fed.


Minor league fed? Ok buddy, a minor league fed doesn’t get put on TNT. Try again you WWE shill


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Heyman this is your show book him in like a 6 on 1 match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So he can go to AEW and get used properly


:lmao :lmao yeah right he'll go to AEW and be in the exact same spot. While you whine about how he's doing the job over there.


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh good lord now Seth saying lesnar is a Seth frickin Rollins wannabe? Unintentionally funny and horrible at the same time


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Jesus christ wtf is going on? Seth Lynch please retire ffs


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This was an actually good segment where has this Rollins been?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This show is lagging big time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth's promo sucks. Omg. Come on. Finish this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Walk down the ramp Seth? you mean up?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Minor league fed? Ok buddy, a minor league fed doesn’t get put on TNT. Try again you WWE shill


I'm not a WWE shill. :lmao I fucking hate WWE and want them to go under. 

Facts are facts, though. AEW is a minor league promotion. If you're the #2 promotion, you're worthless.

Getting used properly means you're successful in the BIG LEAGUES. AEW is not the big leagues, AEW is the equivalent of the NCAA.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth is so fucking shit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Any man can lose. This roster of geeks in a nutshell


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

rkolegend123 said:


> This was an actually good segment where has this Rollins been?


Define good


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> Joe beating Reigns in non-title matches is meaningless.
> 
> ...


Joe has always been a jobber, and that's the problem. One of the best all around talents in the industry and a legit badass shouldn't be a jobber.

That's exactly why some of us are miserable. We're tired of good talents losing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Well you're still watching and Im guessing there is a ton more that dont ever check youtube. :shrug


Yeah. Im a geek on WF. Theres plenty of casuals who wanna see Hogan and Austin and having them sit through 2 hours and 45 minutes of nothing is not gonna help pop the number USA was looking for.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bork wishing he was Seth is more unbelievable than Mae Young giving birth to a hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wait the fuck a minute. How the Hell can Seth say Brock is a wanna be? And why how could Brock cash in a MitB briefcase if he's THE REIGNING FUCKING CHAMPION?! It took him 4 years because he's been champion for 3!

Who writes this shit?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp. That was some garbage.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I really hope Rollins doesn't regain the title. Dude is GARBAGE!! Had no business beating Lesnar in the first place


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What was the point of Miz being out in the ring for that?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> deathvalleydriver2 said:
> 
> 
> > Minor league fed? Ok buddy, a minor league fed doesn’t get put on TNT. Try again you WWE shill
> ...


What a load of crap.

So when WWF was #2 to WCW, WWF was worthless I presume?


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

No one was saying Burn It Down with Seth LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miz as a face makes his show fucking pointless, him being a cocky annoying asshole to his guests was what made it appealing, now he just sits there and asks these basic neutral questions and is no different than fucking Charly Carusso.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. Im a geek on WF. Theres plenty of casuals who wanna see Hogan and Austin and having them sit through 2 hours and 45 minutes of nothing is not gonna help pop the number USA was looking for.


I just wanna watch Austin and Hogan. Tired of watching geeks like Rollins


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.


WHY IN THE FUCK DID AJ RANDOMLY GET PULLED INTO THIS?

No fucking story, no build up.. And Seth just acts like randomly announcing he's fighting AJ Styles is some sort of pipe bomb.. Oh noes!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey the jobber


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Im a geek on WF. Theres plenty of casuals who wanna see Hogan and Austin and having them sit through 2 hours and 45 minutes of nothing is not gonna help pop the number USA was looking for.
> ...


Me too


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Zayn is boring


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sth calling Lesnar a Seth Rollins wannabe.... Bro, he's been the champ for nearly 4 years. You sound like a geek. fpalm


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Sami Zayn was my waiter when I got breakfast earlier today.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boldgerg said:


> What a load of crap.
> 
> So when WWF was #2 to WCW, WWF was worthless I presume?


Correct.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rollins promo is awful who writes that crap lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Im a geek on WF. Theres plenty of casuals who wanna see Hogan and Austin and having them sit through 2 hours and 45 minutes of nothing is not gonna help pop the number USA was looking for.
> ...


About time u say something worth agreeing with!
:bow


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe and Sami are not wrong about these reunion shows.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't take Sami as an asshole seriously


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's all were we going to see of Kurt lol


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That is a sad spread, some bottled water, chips, and a basic veggie plate? Way to go all out Vince.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Torrie must be insane. She’s not dancing to any music and still dancing through Sami’s rant


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is Seth 'destroying the competition AEW'.

:heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now a random meaningless Rey vs Sami match.....two losers who can't ever win, watch a double count out or something happen cause neither of these guys can win a match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth Rollins kinda suck on the mic. He's one of the top 3 wrestlers on the roster though.

The main thing I've noticed is that all the old people are getting pops while most of the current talent come out to silence minus a few. The audience sees the old guys as the stars and the current guys as dorks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe has always been a jobber, and that's the problem. One of the best all around talents in the industry and a legit badass shouldn't be a jobber.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why some of us are miserable. We're tired of good talents losing.


The mother fucker has been an upper midcarder who does the job to the main eventers similar to AE Kane for a fucking decade. At this point if you're expecting more of Joe that's a you problem. Not saying Joe isn't amazing, but at what point do you accept reality? No major promotion is using him like he was in 05-07 TNA.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is Seth 'destroying the competition AEW'.
> 
> :heston



TBF he doesn't really need to when AEW is doing a fine job of it themselves. Their last two shows sucked asshole.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

While WWE's random matches and stories never made any sense... Tonights booking is taking it to new levels..

HEY GUY YOU MAKE ME MAD BECAUSE YOURE A DOO DOO HEAD

WELL YEAH, YOURE A POOPY HEAD 

SEE YOU IN THE RING GEEK BURGER


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> The mother fucker has been an upper midcarder who does the job to the main eventers similar to AE Kane for a fucking decade. At this point if you're expecting more of Joe that's a you problem. Not saying Joe isn't amazing, but at what point do you accept reality? No major promotion is using him like he was in 05-07 TNA.


You never accept it because it's bullshit.

Kane got a world title run, for the record, so it's not the same situation. At all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> It'll never happen, but I wish they'd do a Nation of Domination reunion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth is cringe as fuck


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Headliner said:


> Seth Rollins kinda suck on the mic. He's one of the top 3 wrestlers on the roster though.
> 
> The main thing I've noticed is that all the old people are getting pops while most of the current talent come out to silence minus a few. The audience sees the old guys as the stars and the current guys as dorks.


Too 3 is a stretch dude is trash


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Seth Rollins kinda suck on the mic.* He's one of the top 3 wrestlers on the roster though.*
> 
> The main thing I've noticed is that all the old people are getting pops while most of the current talent come out to silence minus a few. The audience sees the old guys as the stars and the current guys as dorks.


Lol thats not saying much, put him on AEW or NJPW and he'd be like the bottom 20th best wrestler on the roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another random match with no stakes or story woot


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> The mother fucker has been an upper midcarder who does the job to the main eventers similar to AE Kane for a fucking decade. At this point if you're expecting more of Joe that's a you problem. Not saying Joe isn't amazing, but at what point do you accept reality? No major promotion is using him like he was in 05-07 TNA.


Just because you're a Kane fan and accepted his joke of a career doesn't mean all of us accept the same fate for who we like.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Candice Michelle & Melina wens3


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy fucking shit, the body on Candice Michelle :sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol

Hope Melina stays on as a ref though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Who was more worthless Kelly or Candice or Melina. hmmmm 3-way time for some of the worst women ever. Candice looks old as hell


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK somebody gif that show of Kelly getting pinned!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd NO FUCKS!!!!!
:maury


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

..I legit don't know who that woman is.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who the hell was that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

That was probably the worst Seth Rollins promo ever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

IT'S GOING IN THE GARBAGE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Was that...........Madusa?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show has been fucking awful. Holy fuck this is worse than AEW pre show


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Madusa is the most credible and physically imposing champion on the roster


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope Corbin comes out during the moment of Bliss with Becky and finishes the job. He already gave Becky the End of Days now he needs to hit her with a Deep 6


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You never accept it because it's bullshit.
> 
> Kane got a world title run, for the record, so it's not the same situation. At all.


Joe will eventually get a title run. But he's going to spend most of his time doing the job. 

I mean remember when you were crying about how Bray and Owens would never be champ?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The 24/7 is officially dead... Like most of WWE's successful luck of the draw gimmicks, they beat it to death


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

"24 champion"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I honestly thought WWE TV could never get worse than 1995.



We are fucking there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alundra Blayze, yall.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JRL said:


> ..I legit don't know who that woman is.


The only ones I recognized is Kelly Kelly and Naomi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Was that...........Madusa?


Yesss..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alundra is about to trash the 247 belt and end the best thing about Raw :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Blaze gonna throw the title in the trash


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

"Where Is Edge?"

"What does that mean?"


-- Renee 


LOL


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Don’t know who that woman was but ok...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So anyone going GIF Candice Michelle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JRL said:


> ..I legit don't know who that woman is.


The woman who carried women's wrestling in NA in the 90s.

Like, legit only woman.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who the fuck are these broads? These back stage segments are cringe as fuxk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol thats not saying much, put him on AEW or NJPW and he'd be like the bottom 20th best wrestler on the roster.


Name the 15 folk in AEW better than him and why


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Look at Sami prance around like an autist. Cringeworthy geek


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Holy fucking shit, the body on Candice Michelle :sodone


Yeah? Face didn't age well though. Unlike Torrie, Eve and a few others.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Medusa has held not 1, but now 2 belts that deserve to be in the trash.


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

Candice Michelle star of hotel erotica was 24/7 champion


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What the hell was Alundra Blaze wearing?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice pinned her ECW Strip's mate :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Too 3 is a stretch dude is trash


Who do you think is better on the main roster as an in ring performer? I'll give you Bryan and AJ.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Blaze gonna throw the title in the trash


I would mark the fuck out


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll bet Truth going to get the 24/7 title back before Raw goes off


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Who was more worthless Kelly or Candice or Melina. hmmmm 3-way time for some of the worst women ever. Candice looks old as hell


Kelly Kelly easily. Melina was good, Candice improved but she was never the same after that match Beth where she got injured.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sami Zayn would be an enhancement guy doing jobs to Sean O'Haire and A Train on Velocity in 2003. Nowadays, not only do they have the nerve to give this dork a contract, they push him in the upper midcard


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Joe will eventually get a title run. But he's going to spend most of his time doing the job.


There's NO way you can possibly believe this. Everybody knows Joe is stuck in the midcard forever. He's had 90 title shots and he ALWAYS fails, and he's 40. 



> I mean remember when you were crying about how Bray and Owens would never be champ?


Yeah, and the only reason they won the belts is because Orton was owed a title run so that he wouldn't sue WWE for Lesnar giving him a concussion after Vince ordered Lesnar to bust him open hard way, so Bray got a one month title run just because they saw him as someone disposable and they didn't care if him losing that fast would affect him or not, and Owens only won it because Reigns got suspended and Balor got injured.

There won't be an accident that gets the belt on Joe. Even if there was, I still doubt Vince would pull the trigger. He'd probably just shoot somebody else to the top immediately.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Candice Michelle and Blayze getting title wins in the same segment. roud


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

If the rest of the show sucks, it'll be hard to get people back watching when they do another show like this..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I would mark the fuck out


Has to be where they are going. She made that comment.

Then Truth makes the save.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Over 200 different 24/7 championship reigns


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just because you're a Kane fan and accepted his joke of a career doesn't mean all of us accept the same fate for who we like.


Kane's career is certainly better than Joe and Corbin, who you a grown man consistently whine about not winning big matches. Again you can either accept you're a fan of an upper midcard, or you can throw hissy fits about why your favorites aren't getting pushed like Kofi, Seth, and Becky.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Holy fucking shit, the body on Candice Michelle :sodone


https://i.imgur.com/MZq0xxJ.mp4


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Name the 15 folk in AEW better than him and why


He said NJPW too. 

Okada, Naito, White, Mox, Tanahashi, Shingo, Sanada, Ishii, Sabre, Ospreay, Ibushi. Thats just off top.


RAW is that boring, yes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> If the rest of the show sucks, it'll be hard to get people back watching when they do another show like this..


Hopefully, so that WWE stops trying to do this type of shows just for a ratings boost that has no long term impact.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RVD! :mark:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh shit RVD


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RVD is fucking BAKED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RVD :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Its Mr O....L.....D....


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought RVD was on Impact


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Smoke em if you got em, here's RVD.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

RVD looks high on drugs


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Emmanuelle said:


> Candice pinned her ECW Strip's mate :lol


That was Brooke, Layla and Kelly Kelly


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RVD looks busted. :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'll bet Truth going to get the 24/7 title back before Raw goes off


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RVD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sarge actually looking decent. Dropped some weight.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Does RVD ever age ?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RVD going drugs at this hour


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When RVD is used as a retirement home act:


Impact pushes him on their roster...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Angle with biggest pop of night next to Cena


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My guy Hurricane


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It sounds like they’re trying to feature every single (alive) Diva to exist since the 90s. Christ how many is that now?

I’m half expecting Ryan fucking Shamrock to stick her head out a trashcan for five seconds.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Kelly Kelly easily. Melina was good, Candice improved but she was never the same after that match Beth where she got injured.


I agree, she couldn't even run the ropes..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RVD high as a motherfucker :brock4

I love that dude.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Angle with that pop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RVD with Impact isnt he??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for not using Sid in this jobber segment. I was scared for a moment.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rob has already forgotten where he is.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Does RVD ever age ?


Yes, he looks old as fuck.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for bringing your ring gear, Rob, you won't be needing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami was the one geeked out for legends


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Lol; hilarious. Slaughter is in better shape than Zayn :beckylol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They honestly think just bringing out old fucks for pops equates to good tv. Yikes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RVD got written permission from IMPACT to come tonight I read earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He said NJPW too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okada and Naito are the only ones on the level of Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Kane's career is certainly better than Joe and Corbin, who you a grown man consistently whine about not winning big matches. Again you can either accept you're a fan of an upper midcard, or you can throw hissy fits about why your favorites aren't getting pushed like Kofi, Seth, and Becky.


Yeah, and why is he "an upper midcard"  Great phrasing. It's because some 73 year old moron who doesn't know anything about talent says he is, and look what that guy has done to sink the attendance and ratings of his company. You trust him to decide things like this?

If anybody else ran WWE, he wouldn't be "an upper midcard". That's an absurd argument.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was Ric blading on the way to the arena :HA


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> Candice pinned her ECW Strip's mate :lol


Candice was paired up with Victoria and Torrie. You're thinking of Kelly Kelly, Brooke Tessmacher, and Layla.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smackville sounds like shit


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Robbie V and Kurt Angle finally adding some actual legendary status to this show. Nice to see Hurricane and Sarge too, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So.............................Melina...........................full time ref now please?

WWE needs to up the women refs now that AEW has a good one.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The nature boy :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully, so that WWE stops trying to do this type of shows just for a ratings boost that has no long term impact.


Very true. I don't even think this show will boost the ratings that much anyway


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The sure are trying to cram as many legends in this show as possible.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Was Ric blading on the way to the arena :HA


I thought the same thing. I'm like this mother fucker is already busted open :ha


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Honey Bucket said:


> It sounds like they’re trying to feature every single (alive) Diva to exist since the 90s. Christ how many is that now?
> 
> I’m half expecting Ryan fucking Shamrock to stick her head out a trashcan for five seconds.


:laugh: you win comment of the day


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Is Elias going to be singing with my baby tonight??


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Was Ric blading on the way to the arena :HA


I legit said the same thing!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Okada and Naito are the only ones on the level of Rollins.


Jesus dude. Thats a freakish level of ignorance or pro WWE trolling. Im not sure which. Even Rollins cocksucker Meltzer said he MIGHT be top 8 in NJPW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They better be planning some big nWo or Lacey segment. Otherwise this has been a waste of time.

Knowing my luck they'll have Austin put Becky over and close with DX :fuckthis


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/MZq0xxJ.mp4


Ohh lawd where did u find this? :banderas


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I agree, she couldn't even run the ropes..


Hell, she had a hard time unhooking her bra during one of her Exposes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Was Ric blading on the way to the arena <img src="http://i.imgur.com/F66HcRC.gif" border="0" alt="" title="HA" class="inlineimg" />


Yup. Already bleeding....lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait..They're gonna run this segment now and expect people to hang around for Becky and Seth vs. AJ?


LOL wtffff


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol thats not saying much, put him on AEW or NJPW and he'd be like the bottom 20th best wrestler on the roster.


I don’t care how subjective it is, this is not true. Not even close.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I hope Corbin comes out during the moment of Bliss with Becky and finishes the job. He already gave Becky the End of Days now he needs to hit her with a Deep 6


Probably Becky will like it, since she only gets deep 5 1/2 with Seth :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JRL said:


> Thanks for bringing your ring gear, Rob, you won't be needing it.


For a second I thought he was going to wrestle.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

July 2006:






July 2019: fighting over the 24/7 Championship

Time flies...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Qudhufo said:


> Ohh lawd where did u find this? :banderas


It was from an IG Live she did a few months ago.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Name the 15 folk in AEW better than him and why



Kenny Omega 
Adam Page
Chris Jericho
Pentagon jr
Fenix
Darby Allen
Cody
Jon Moxley
Scorpio Sky
Christopher Daniels
Kazarian
Dustin Rhodes
Sammy Guevara
Kip Sabian
PAC

And i don't need to explain each one why they're better, just watch them in the ring then watch Rollins, everyone on that list is better than Rollins.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Headliner said:


> Who do you think is better on the main roster as an in ring performer? I'll give you Bryan and AJ.


AJ, Bryan, Corbin


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray Wyatt gonna kill Flair he just bladed a little too much too early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/MZq0xxJ.mp4


:dead2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Okada and Naito are the only ones on the level of Rollins.


That disrespect to Ibushi, Ishii & Ospreay :bunk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Kane's career is certainly better than Joe and Corbin, who you a grown man consistently whine about not winning big matches. Again you can either accept you're a fan of an upper midcard, or you can throw hissy fits about why your favorites aren't getting pushed like Kofi, Seth, and Becky.


Joe and Corbin were never involved in the Katie Vick angle :ciampa


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paths collide in the main event.

Hogan. Flair.

Cage match. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Most Socisl cuz them Ratings isnt the Most Ratings
:maury


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Weed joke eh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I like how they state that last week Raw was the most talked about show on social media but ignore the fact that all those mentions were about how fucking awful the show was.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol these my boys.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Paths collide in the main event.
> 
> Hogan. Flair.
> 
> Cage match. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


This show sucks so bad I'd rather see flair leg drop his suit and in his underwear


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m so sick of seeing these two idiots


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and why is he "an upper midcard"  Great phrasing. It's because some 73 year old moron who doesn't know anything about talent says he is, and look what that guy has done to sink the attendance and ratings of his company. You trust him to decide things like this?
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody else ran WWE, he wouldn't be "an upper midcard". That's an absurd argument.


Except Joe was also an upper midcarder his last few years in Impact. He also spent more time without the title than with the title in NXT. Not that you would count that since only the WWE world title matters to you. In all honesty by your logic Joe is a 20 year jobber with no world titles. So why are you surprised hes not winning big matches this late in his career.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course they gotta put it out there the black dude was smoking weed lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Damn a weed joke


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So.............................Melina...........................full time ref now please?
> 
> WWE needs to up the women refs now that AEW has a good one.


Didn't NXT do it already? And with an unnecessary press release too.

RVD 420 reference!
Sexual Chocolate with K2!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

He's crying because he knows he is losing the titles at Takeover.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"nah bro was chilling with RVD" :maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You can’t smoke champagne


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God these 2 NXT fucks are cringe. Holy shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dawkins "had the smoke" :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"We want the smoke!"
RVD: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I’m so sick of seeing these two idiots


Why are they even on Raw??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Segment of the year coming up.

Blaze that shit!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol these my boys.




I like these guys. Crackhead one is funnier then Boogie but they’re both pretty funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

These two are fucking morons.. Wrestle, get in a feud, or shut the fuck please.. Jesus fucking christ they are annoying as fuck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No fucks given by the crowd. Dont blame them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alundra put that title in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Three 6 mafia at it again


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I honestly don't remember Blaze.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Madusa legit looks like she could kick the shit out of Kofi and Seth


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> July 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were the days


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dibiases taped $$$ signs on his suit
:heston


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Blayze was going to do it again. :beckylol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is absolutely TERRIBLE.

Desperate, cringeworthy, tragic, embarrassing shit.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is awful


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Madusa trashing the 24/7 will make smarks happy


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

It's the multi-million dollar man trillionair Ted son!!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

As the coach from letterkenny would say this show is "fucking embarassing"


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Is that even real money?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Okada and Naito are the only ones on the level of Rollins.


:heston

Rollins in the level of Taichi these days


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

This is pathetic:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This show just shows how pathetic wwe has got


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The 24 7 title angle is officially shit.

End it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Would of marked out harder for Dibiase Jr. tbh


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Didnt they just say Flair was next? Am I going blind?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so bad holy shit the networks have to be bugging out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE can't even use real money.. That shit was printed in a printer running out of ink, faded and bleached looking..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Street Profits are golden! I didnt know Dawkins had charisma! :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love the Street Profits. Do they wrestle on Raw or are they just backstage characters on the main roster?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think the crowd had any idea who Blayze was.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh Jesus a pointless 20 minute acrobatic session with AJ and Seth next. Just lovely.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Medusa about to do God's work...and now she's gonna be stopped from doing so by a ministry leader. :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on Virgil, get in there and pin your old boss :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Here comes the pain


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

The laugh never gets old lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this has been a 3/10 show. I think I'm being generous.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I gave up fast food, but if this RAW had done anything for me, it’s the fact I need that Burger King taco.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they have buried the 24/7 title even to further depths than i thought existed, jesus, the hardcore title never got this fucking shit on. The belt should just be scrapped at this point, like why the fuck would anyone want it? i mean you had someone about ready to throw it in the trash than be the champion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins/Styles next.

So the main event is either:

Austin/Hogan/Flair/HBK get together that turns into a Shane vs Owens bitch fest.

or

Austin and Hogan putting over Becky.


Place your bets gentlemen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> I gave up fast food, but if this RAW had done anything for me, it’s the fact I need that Burger King taco.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Burger King is rancid.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153483595551367169


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I don't think the crowd had any idea who Blayze was.


I am one of them. I had to look her up to remember who she was.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FrankenTodd said:


> I gave up fast food, but if this RAW had done anything for me, it’s the fact I need that Burger King taco.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It’s one of the nastiest things I’ve ever eaten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The good thing of this show is that it very much demonstrates how the current talent is not really at fault when it comes to the decreasing ratings and attendance. Vince and his creative monkeys would still tank the show if these "legends" were on it every week.

They truly lack the capacity to make a compelling product on a long term basis.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jesus dude. Thats a freakish level of ignorance or pro WWE trolling. Im not sure which. Even Rollins cocksucker Meltzer said he MIGHT be top 8 in NJPW.


Nah its being realistic. Let's be real you wouldn't have been putting Moxley above Rollins 3 months ago. If Rollins suddenly was Tyler Black and in NJPW you'd be talking about how he was one of the top 5 best in the world. 

I mean you had Jay White who NJPW have basically been in a "he's growing on me" phase for ever, Ishii and Tanahashi who in their prime youd have an argument as far as Tanahashi goes, Sanada whos only relevenat singles wise during the G1, and Ibushi is good but no Rollins.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins/Styles next.
> 
> So the main event is either:
> 
> ...


Becky is doing Moment of Bliss so her and Natalya will do some pointless nonsense no one cares about. I wouldn't be surprised if all the legends just kick the shit out of Corbin to end the show since they like doing that.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Austin and Hogan putting over Becky.


If this actually happens


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stone Cold only on the show to promote his new show on USA, just watch him plug it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I don't think the crowd had any idea who Blayze was.


it didnt even look like her

I bet more people know her by her better name Medusa.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Becky is doing Moment of Bliss so her and Natalya will do some pointless nonsense no one cares about. I wouldn't be surprised if all the legends just kick the shit out of Corbin to end the show since they like doing that.


Corbin with that rub............I'll take it.


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

Question. Is this show legit as bad as we think it is? Or were our hopes too high?

I think its legit bad even considering the high expectations. 

Hoping Hogan Flair and SCSA can save this mess


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/MZq0xxJ.mp4


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess it would have been a tad controversial to bring out Virgil


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did they just show Bray or am I seeing things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they have buried the 24/7 title even to further depths than i thought existed, jesus, the hardcore title never got this fucking shit on. The belt should just be scrapped at this point, like why the fuck would anyone want it? i mean you had someone about ready to throw it in the trash than be the champion.


At this point it might be the only title to be held by a former WWE Champion, NWA Champion, IC Champion, and WWE Women's Champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hollywood4ever said:


> Question. Is this show legit as bad as we think it is? Or were our hopes too high?
> 
> I think its legit bad even considering the high expectations.
> 
> Hoping Hogan Flair and SCSA can save this mess


My expectation was super low, and it's even worst than I could have imagined.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Nah its being realistic. Let's be real you wouldn't have been putting Moxley above Rollins 3 months ago. If Rollins suddenly was Tyler Black and in NJPW you'd be talking about how he was one of the top 5 best in the world.
> 
> I mean you had Jay White who NJPW have basically been in a "he's growing on me" phase for ever, Ishii and Tanahashi who in their prime youd have an argument as far as Tanahashi goes, Sanada whos only relevenat singles wise during the G1, and Ibushi is good but no Rollins.


Ibushi is no Rollins? LMAO. And Mox has always been better than Rollins and Mox sucks. He just sucks less. Stop talking to me lol. You're either trolling or brain damaged.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

hollywood4ever said:


> Question. Is this show legit as bad as we think it is? Or were our hopes too high?
> 
> I think its legit bad even considering the high expectations.
> 
> Hoping Hogan Flair and SCSA can save this mess


Nobody had ANY hopes for this show to be good, so our expectations saw the bar, dug a hole under before watching.

So the fact we're actually disappointed with this shit show speaks volumes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Kenny Omega
> 
> Adam Page
> 
> ...


Me and you both know you dont buy this list. Which is why you can't say why. I get it Rollins is the new punching back, but cut the shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> Come on Virgil, get in there and pin your old boss


He'll do it.....for money!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

AJ :mark


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

that mild reaction for aj coming out, seems silent, damn.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I am one of them. I had to look her up to remember who she was.


aka Madusa, the name that she is more known for since leaving WWF. She does look different tonight than she has in the past too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet more people know her by her better name Medusa.


She had better matches in WCW as Madusa.


Madusa vs Akira Hokuto!


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

Therapy said:


> hollywood4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Question. Is this show legit as bad as we think it is? Or were our hopes too high?
> ...


So you like the flippy geeks we usually get?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The oc? :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Even AJ getting Impact Zone reactions


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Think I would much rather suffer with piles for the rest of the year than watch this reunion show ever again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL-I-FORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRN-YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> AJ, Bryan, *Corbin*


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

NWO or DX next I guess?


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Haven't watched WWE in a while. What happened to AJ's solid support? Crowd seemed to not pop much for him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't want this to be good. I just want to see Austin, Hogan, and Sid.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153484573772324866
After tonight's shitshow I'd say she's right.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe and Corbin were never involved in the Katie Vick angle :ciampa


Nah they haven't lol. But Joe ruined the Main Event Mafia then got kidnapped by Ninjas and returned with a dick tattoo on his face and has been a "jobber" since. 

Corbin while entertaining, has not one thing memorable to his career good or bad.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Southerner said:


> aka Madusa, the name that she is more known for since leaving WWF. She does look different tonight than she has in the past too.


Remove implants. Add tattoo sleeve.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Naming your new faction after a teenage high school drama :lol Who’s the nerds now?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

They're not even showing the crowd for Seth because NO ONE is popping

For the top face on a show, that is REALLY bad


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

melkam647 said:


> Haven't watched WWE in a while. What happened to AJ's solid support? Crowd seemed to not pop much for him.


he is a heel now.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Just checking in. Is this show worth of me watching it on dvr later?


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

melkam647 said:


> Haven't watched WWE in a while. What happened to AJ's solid support? Crowd seemed to not pop much for him.




You wouldn’t react much either if all you could think is how much you’ve wasted the last few hours.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

bradatar said:


> It’s one of the nastiest things I’ve ever eaten.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If it’s anything like Taco Bell I should probably steer clear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Me and you both know you dont buy this list. Which is why you can't say why. I get it Rollins is the new punching back, but cut the shit.


Which is why i can't say why? the explanation and reason for all of them is they're better and more entertaining in the ring than him. What more can i say about them? they're better in the ring plain and simple.

I can't watch a Rollins match without falling asleep or turning the channel, anytime anyone on that list wrestles i'll watch and not get a bit bored or dose off.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153484573772324866
> After tonight's shitshow I'd say she's right.


Can we just have the last hour of the show with Lacey doing her entrance over and over?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lawler should have called a women's match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah they haven't lol. But Joe ruined the Main Event Mafia then got kidnapped by Ninjas and returned with a dick tattoo on his face and has been a "jobber" since.
> 
> Corbin while entertaining, has not one thing memorable to his career good or bad.




One of two failed cash ins, first man on chick violence in years. Those are two memorable moments just off the top of my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

In keeping with WWEs new found love for naming their talent after kids TV shows...Lacey’s new name will be Saved By The Belle.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DX v The Club :sodone


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr. Jones said:


> They're not even showing the crowd for Seth because NO ONE is popping
> 
> For the top face on a show, that is REALLY bad


*Seth mark has entered the chat

Something something something, historically Tampa isn't known for being a hot crowd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NWO time!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> Just checking in. Is this show worth of me watching it on dvr later?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is sooo stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Can we just have the last hour of the show with Lacey doing her entrance over and over?


People still wanna deny that she's the best. Raw sucks without Lacey and that's a fact.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> One of two failed cash ins, first man on chick violence in years. Those are two memorable moments just off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He didn't fail his cash in I thought he lost the briefcase in a match where he put it up for grabs? or is my memory complete shit?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh look, DX. Seth's gonna suck it!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol why HHH and HBK look so pissed?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Look how nerdy Rollins looks next to those two lmao. So fuckin geeky.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> After tonight's shitshow I'd say she's right.


Is tonight realy any different from any other Raw?

All Raws are crap. 2 weeks ago everything was tarped off and no one was buying.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DX helping Seth cos WWE can no longer do Shield reunions I guess :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock and Vince must have gotten in another argument


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need Hogan, Nash, and Hall to help The Club.

Then they go for a Too Sweet, only for the Club to get beat down and spray painted. :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice commercial break there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So it's just going to be those 2? No X-Pac or The New Age Outlaws?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Please don't tell me geek Seth is getting a DX rub in 2019.. :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

DX and Rollins are teaming plus going to go over The Club. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People still wanna deny that she's the best. Raw sucks without Lacey and that's a fact.


She is certainly one of the only Women on RAW I care about atm.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Course they're saving Austin and Hogan for the final hour, so people have to sit through all their other awful shit first.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shawn is killing me in those cowboy boots.

So last year DX and Scott Hall was too sweeting it up with Balor Club. Now they hate AJ Club?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock and Vince must have gotten in another argument


Whatcha mean ?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Can we just have the last hour of the show with Lacey doing her entrance over and over?


I can see a camel in that slo-mo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> He didn't fail his cash in I thought he lost the briefcase in a match where he put it up for grabs? or is my memory complete shit?




He failed against Jinder. Cena fucked him over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153484093126057985


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> Just checking in. Is this show worth of me watching it on dvr later?


HELL NO. AVOID AT ALL COSTS.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Whatcha mean ?


Everyone was expecting him to come out, not DX.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> He failed against Jinder. Cena fucked him over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guess my memory is shit then :ha


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153484093126057985




Their lack of shame knows no boundaries.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DX putting over cuckboy :brock4

Thank god it wasn't nWo.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hurricane was invited but Xpac wasn’t?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Can we just have the last hour of the show with Lacey doing her entrance over and over?


For fuck sakes I just ended my 10 days Nofap streak


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:sleep

To save this show we need Torrie Wilson, Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres and Candice Michelle in a bikini contest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Which is why i can't say why? the explanation and reason for all of them is they're better and more entertaining in the ring than him. What more can i say about them? they're better in the ring plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't watch a Rollins match without falling asleep or turning the channel, anytime anyone on that list wrestles i'll watch and not get a bit bored or dose off.


Come on bruh we both know half of that list you've probably seen less the 5 matches of them. I could see an Omega, Pentagon, Moxley, and Fenix. The rest you were just naming random male AEW roster members. It's okay to not like somebody without going into hyperbole. I don't like Hogan, I won't pretend he's not of of the most important guy of the modern era.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"No more wrestling during commercials!" 

*Show goes to commercial during an entrance*

*Returns in the middle of a fight*


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Btw, That mountain dew thing is a damn scam. 50 bottles for a $100 prepaid card? They're like a 1.89 here. Depending on state tax that's 2 bucks and change. Nah son. Keep your brain cancer water.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These 2 jobber stables don't deserve the NWO.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Shawn's got some dirty old boots on.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> :sleep
> 
> To save this show we need Torrie Wilson, Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres and Candice Michelle in a bikini contest.


Dildo on a pole match, lady that grabs it get to use it on the others in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We need Hogan, Nash, and Hall to help The Club.
> 
> Then they go for a Too Sweet, only for the Club to get beat down and spray painted.


Just last year DX and the Club all "Too Sweet-ed" after burying The Revival.


ps FUCK THE REVIVAL!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

NWO needs to come wreck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The entire show has had shit matches


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> One of two failed cash ins, first man on chick violence in years. Those are two memorable moments just off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's 3 failed cash ins. I like Corbin, but his cash-in loss to Jinder and that awesome End of Days to Becky aren't going to be things folk remember his career for. If they are then his career failed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Come on bruh we both know half of that list you've probably seen less the 5 matches of them. I could see an Omega, Pentagon, Moxley, and Fenix. The rest you were just naming random male AEW roster members. It's okay to not like somebody without going into hyperbole. I don't like Hogan, I won't pretend he's not of of the most important guy of the modern era.


Lol i've seen most of those guys matches i named, besides that even if i just saw Omega wrestle once i could tell you he's better than Rollins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall.needs to color hair


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Come on they couldn't give the nWo their own entrance?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck NWO being associated with DX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These fuckers had Outsiders coming out to DX shit.

Fuck off!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at the Outsiders coming out to the Outlaws music


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aw they're lumping in Nash with these nerds. Jesus.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Dildo on a pole match, lady that grabs it get to use it on the others in the middle of the ring.


Email that scenario to Brazzers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why couldn't they just call them the club? The OC is a terrible fucking name.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Seth Rollins just got the full DX an Half NWO rub. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NEW AGE 50/50 REUNION


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahaha Wheres Billy Gunnnn??????


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

A reunion show and Vince didn’t call up The Undertaker? Did the check not clear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Vince you pathetic fucking cunt.

Still doesn't wanna put over anything WCW.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So much white hair.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

NWO couldn't get their own intro :tripsscust


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> These 2 jobber stables don't deserve the NWO.


nWo = mega stars

DX = comedy act

The Club = job squad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Road Dogg can still cut a better promo than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Road dog Got Fat.

Way to.geek.out the current so called top heels


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Pac is still in great shape lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol... cool show boys


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

NWO doesn't get their own fucking entrance?????


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CHYNA'S SPIRIT!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Razors Edge on Seth cmon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

This is just sad :heston


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hall and nash look so old and irrelevant... makes me sad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boooooo Seth lmao

Getting booooooosssssss


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Road Dogg looks like Burl Ives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Get Brock out there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate using the word but these segments are extra cringe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

:fuckthis :fuckthis

I can't...

Can Nash please spike this fucking cuck?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL way to bury your new faction Vince


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cuckboy Seth....trash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They should jump Seth. To throw him out he doesn't belong there


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hall & Nash taking food off Seth’s table right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Outsiders/Original Wolfpac couldn't even get an entrance of their own.

This is Rollins induction into the Kliq.:mj4 

He's set for life now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Seth getting the full blown old people rub.. That should do well for his character..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE sucks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth looks like such a fucking geek next to those guys


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seth is winning the belt back isnt he.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> :fuckthis :fuckthis
> 
> I can't...
> 
> Can Nash please spike this fucking cuck?


he would tear a quad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Outsiders/Original Wolfpac couldn't even get an entrance of their own.

This is Rollins induction into the Kliq.:mj4 

He's set for life now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how they finally started acknowledging Chyna after shes dead and can't be there....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That white beard on Mark Henry actually goes kinda hard :bjpenn


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

There's still a moment of bliss segment to go. Wonder what the main event is gonna be? Charlotte showing up with Ric Flair?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The NWO and DX should of had their own segments. Lumping them together like that didn't seem right to me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Seth is winning the belt back isnt he.


Wouldn't surprise me they are already promoting Rollins vs Corbin for the Universal Title on the RAW after SummerSlam.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> The NWO and DX should of had their own segments. Lumping them together like that didn't seem right to me.


They should of at least got their own fucking entrance....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please tell me Corbin is coming out to spike Foley or something. I mean something redeemable has to come out of this show. My GOD.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wrestling is fucking dead to me now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roadie, X-Pac and The Outsiders. :bjpenn Even though they're fossils, at least we got them, Van Dam and Kurt to add actual legendary status to this bore-fest.

And sorry Haitch, but the recent stench of Seth's douchebaggery can't be scrubbed away instantly by rubbing shoulders with several icons in one segment. :armfold


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153487666169561088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153488769925836801


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE told you

Road Dogg > Outsiders

Why couldn't Hall get the mic?


I'm going in a Cornette rage right now. :cornettefu


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show has been so shit


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Not feeling this show at all. I was hoping for better. Half of the legends don't even have lines, they are just walking out there, then walking back...


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

All purge movie and tv show have suck so far


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm out, Stone Cold and Hogan coming out and doing a cameo aint worth sitting through all this shit, i'll catch the highlights on youtube later.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> They should of at least got their own fucking entrance....


Nash and Hall are literally the reason most of the big talent get such lucrative contracts now.

And not only don't get an entrance, they don't even get a speaking role.

Total disrespect.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Any DX reunion is cringe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show has been so bad I busted out the fuck this company gif twice. I haven't used it in like 6 months.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The shit I'm taking on the toilet right now is more entertaining than that last segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they're in a segment together, I hope SCSA stuns Hogan :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Nash and Hall are literally the reason most of the big talent get such lucrative contracts now.
> 
> And not only don't get an entrance, they don't even get a speaking role.
> 
> Total disrespect.



Yeah I'm legit disgusted by it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

There is no way that WWE will be in business in 10 years


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And where the fuck is Sid? He's the main attraction!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This segment without the legends is what will stale the fuck out of the show 1 month from now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drake won it back :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maverick just shot Ted DiBiase :shocked:


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

WWE will release Q2 Earnings this week and it's not looking good. Can't wait to hear Vince's excuse this time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just like the last time they had a bucnh of legends at RAW 25, this show has been so crap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess WWE thinks the 24 7 title angle will be funny months from now lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Think the 24/7 title has officially jumped the shark. It was fun while it lasted, but tonight they went overboard with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bray !!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

To all those who are upset. Change the channel like an adult.

But more importantly, you guys realize Raw always sucks right?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm surprised they didn't blur out Billy Gunn's face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray gonna kill Foley lolol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray to attack Foley? Finally something decent


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OH SHIT


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Wouldn't surprise me they are already promoting Rollins vs Corbin for the Universal Title on the RAW after SummerSlam.


Rollins being booked as Lesnar's kryptonite is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole's selling lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey and Corbs lose at ER and now Nash and Hall put beta cuckboy over. What did I actually do to deserve this?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mick gonna take an ass kicking :mark:


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wonder if the announcers go back to their hotel rooms and just vomit into the toilet for like an hour straight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bray with the Mandible claw :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Save us Bray!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE FIEND :mark


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Fiend gimmick dead in Tampa damn


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I just laughed way more than I should have at Mick Foley telling Drake Maverick to come to poppa.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol. Well.that was okay I suppose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't stand the whirring noises lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FINALLY using a legend like they should have been doing. Put someone over!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look it's the guy who disappears for a year at a time comes back with a new gimmick that only lasts 2 months and then disappears for a year again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Finally something worth a shit happens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best part of the show, right there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cole's selling lol




NOT NOW. NOT TONIGHT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

matta5580 said:


> I wonder if the announcers go back to their hotel rooms and just vomit into the toilet for like an hour straight.


If you made what they did, I doubt it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This shit is so fucking gay.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally something entertaining... and they go to commercial.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wyatt just dished out his own Mr Socko to Foley.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That’s Bray Wyatt? I’ve been gone longer than I thought. He looks like he gave up the 2 buckets of KFC before bedtime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BragicTronson (Jul 22, 2019)

The new Wyatt, now just as boring as the old one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I can't stand the whirring noises lol


Me too!!! Super annoying eh?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hard to get excited over this Bray stuff knowing it will ultimately go nowhere.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Best part of the show, right there.


So far - yes 100% agree


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Me too!!! Super annoying eh?


Hella annoying lol. I get it's trying to capture horror movie ambiance, but it just doesn't work well in reality.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Hard to get excited over this Bray stuff knowing it will ultimately go nowhere.


Yup it's the same thing over and over with Bray he comes back with a new gimmick 2 months later its dead and then he disappears again until he comes back with a new gimmick again.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

The big issue with these nostalgia shows is that they have overdone them. It only elicits nostalgia if you use it sparingly. But it seems like WWE's go-to when shit starts to go south is to use one of these types of shows where they trot out the "OGs". Not sustainable!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE studio still around? Make a movie with that Wyatt gimmick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Internet came back just in time to see Bray :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Best part of the show, right there.


I did like Ted Dibiase winning a belt one more time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope tomorrow is Eric Bischoff's first show.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bring back the Jumping Bomb Angels to do a segment with the Kabuki warriors.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> These fuckers had Outsiders coming out to DX shit.
> 
> Fuck off!


True. lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Too much clothing Alexa


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> Hard to get excited over this Bray stuff knowing it will ultimately go nowhere.


Like 70% of EVERYTHING else?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

and its time for A Moment to Piss, everyone off to the bathroom!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Yup it's the same thing over and over with Bray he comes back with a new gimmick 2 months later its dead and then he disappears again until he comes back with a new gimmick again.


What?

This is only his second gimmick. Even then it’s a continuation of his first.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally time for The Bex

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Alexa.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Yup it's the same thing over and over with Bray he comes back with a new gimmick 2 months later its dead and then he disappears again until he comes back with a new gimmick again.


Nevermind this is the stupidest gimmick ever.

The same people claiming how retarded The Viking Raiders gimmick is and belongs in the 80's are for some reason saying a fat man in an evil clown mask who hosts a childrens TV show is Championship material who can save the show.

Seriously...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alexa gets to hang out with someone who is just as short as her! :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I hope tomorrow is Eric Bischoff's first show.


He’s not on the creative team so what does it matter?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone said this earlier but this BS is going to lead to Natalya coming out and some dumb ass back and forth right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I hope tomorrow is Eric Bischoff's first show.


Supposedly the last rumor was he actually won't be in charge of creative.

And I'm just:










ever since.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bray showing up to Mandible Claw on Mick with the lighting and imagery and all that, that was freaky to me. I really liked it. Its the only legend interaction so far that I liked and seemed to further a purpose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Nikki's reactions when Nattie came out :lol Her leaning over all into it haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

melkam647 said:


> The big issue with these nostalgia shows is that they have overdone them. It only elicits nostalgia if you use it sparingly. But it seems like WWE's go-to when shit starts to go south is to use one of these types of shows where they trot out the "OGs". Not sustainable!


Add in the fact it they rarely have long term consequences brings it further down. I hate how Impact does an ECW reunion every few years, but at least the legends being around has tangible stakes. With WWE it's just "remember this guy, hell yeah we were cool". The last time a WWE nostalgia had stakes was Punk GTS Rock at Raw 1000.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey needs to come out and interrupt this entire thing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt and the 24/7 Championship saving Raw as always, what else were you expecting?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>












I have no fucks left to give. This is truly rock bottom.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




That’s a “my Twitter feed is going to be a train wreck” smile right there.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Becky’s voice is annoying


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't stand Becky Lynch's poor man's imitation of Conor Mcgregor.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!!! Super annoying eh?
> ...


Yep. I agree. Sadly I think theyll.keep.using it to try to scare people


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You will be missed, Cape Fear Bray. But nevermind that shit, long live Fiend Bray! >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't know who is more cringe: Becky or Nikki


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I DONT CARE NATALYA


NOBODY CARES NATALYA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Supposedly the last rumor was he actually won't be in charge of creative.
> 
> And I'm just:
> 
> ...


So he just the GM on the show?? Wack


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Nattie stfu you're literally irrelevant


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Razors Edge on Seth cmon


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nattie is beat


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Prime Example of why I'm IFFY on Triple H taking over from Vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate that Hogan will have to come out to his worst theme song. WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. I agree. Sadly I think theyll.keep.using it to try to scare people


Oh they're definitely going to keep using it. 2 months from now Cole and the wrestlers will still be confused on why the lights are suddenly shutting down lol.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

WE WANT LACEY! WE WANT LACEY! 

We need Lacey to save the show!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate how they end segments like that. So fucking dumb.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey got buried so those 2 grenades can draw tarp to SS. That's just great.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. This feels so authentic, and natural.. :bored


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hate that Hogan will have to come out to his worst theme song. WWE.




At this rate he’ll probably come out to Seths music.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's forcefully done so they can try to get him over with some of his so-called critics LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Scott Hall, Big Sexy, and some fans I guess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153491345069281282


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did John Cena make his announcement that he was a homosexual yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Qudhufo said:


> WE WANT LACEY! WE WANT LACEY!
> 
> We need Lacey to save the show!


Where is Lacey and Baron Corbin I'm just curious


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No Corbin, Strowman, Lashley, or Lacey.



Fuck right the fuck off.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> Nattie stfu you're literally irrelevant


And outside of...........5 names, are any of the women relevant?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No Corbin, Strowman, Lashley, or Lacey.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck right the fuck off.




Seriously the only people I like hah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

No Sid, then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only womens segment with current women and that was crap


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Lacey and Baron Corbin I'm just curious


They got buried and now they are nowhere to be seen. :kurtcry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Scott Hall is the Phil Anselmo of professional wrestling.

Love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liked Becky's promo and her taking shots at Ronda.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oof.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


_No Seth, you can not get the full rub, please put down the Too Sweet Finger Pose and make a "I'm a fighter" fist instead.. K'thx..._


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No Corbin, Strowman, Lashley, or Lacey.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck right the fuck off.


Corbin will probably interrupt the toast and get buried with a stunner and sweet chin music


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That fan is so disrespectful, taking a pic with his idols, icons of the industry, without a shirt on


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Took your bitch and your title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Truth just stole his bitch :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did R-Truth just kidnap Drake's wife?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE buries wrestling.

The fact that they actually sell that Spud couldn't get his shoulders up there is a travesty to the history of wrestling.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

R Truth gonna dick down Drakes wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else noticing people are not reacting much more to the 24/7 stuff yep it's starting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And yo woman?



And yo woman!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nattie needs to learn how to pause when she's talking, it comes out in just one big jumbled mess lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll never forget the alpha couple, they'll always be champions in my heart :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella wens3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's cool, Spud gets Carmella then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’s Braun got a jobber????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JRL said:


> Did R-Truth just kidnap Drake's wife?


Eithdr him or the driver did, but somebody's going downtown


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R-truth ends the night with the title...as it should be. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In a show full of legends, they had the biggest up against Strowman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Qudhufo said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Lacey and Baron Corbin I'm just curious
> ...


I missed it. What happened? Lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So we just back to square one with Braun?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fucking local jobber on a show designed to get ratings? :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee about to get BLACKED


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'll never forget the alpha couple, they'll always be champions in my heart :mj2



Corbin staring at them milf titties.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Funnily enough I was on that jobbers IG page this morning!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight's 2 and half hours with hardly 1 solid match is shit. AEW will wipe the floor easily when it airs.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What in the fucking hell what the point in Strowman beating a local indie jobber in 30 seconds?

These cunts are off their heads.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

How amazing would it be, if one day, just to make a name for themselves one of these midget jobbers just no-sold someone like Brauns shit and walked off


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn he tossed dude high as hell :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The guy Braun is facing looks like someone you would see in an AEW ring :ha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Why’s Braun got a jobber????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess remind folk he throws shit :draper2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> A fucking local jobber on a show designed to get ratings? :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol




You can’t make it up


Was that just a Brandi Rhodes joke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Why’s Braun got a jobber????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well he need to get back on the winning way to feel credible again


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they have a Rick Flair segment? I saw him get out of his Limo and that was it. Did I miss it? Or is that all he is doing tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's funny they have to act like they need a local in order to find a jobber.

Just go backstage. You can put your finger on anybody, and they will do.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strowman back to beating up jobbers? Great.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Not badass. Not fun. Just pointless


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Vince has truly lost it a no name jobber :lmao what a waste of time


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves giggling about saying Brandi Rhodes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Renee about to get BLACKED


Can black women get BLACKED?!?!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Impressive jobber there


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

God I hope it ends well tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What was the point of that? Just to get Braun on TV? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It feels like they were just filling time for three hours until the Hogan/Austin segment


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Why’s Braun got a jobber????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So we can all bury our head in THESE HANDS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> How amazing would it be, if one day, just to make a name for themselves one of these midget jobbers just no-sold someone like Brauns shit and walked off


Career suicide, if they no sell in WWE would you trust them to do business in your regional promotion?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Liked Becky's promo and her taking shots at Ronda.


Same here and the fans chanted "let them fight". But yeah Becky's cringe tonight. :lol Another L for the doubters. :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well the new Heyman era so far sucks. The blood life of the old guard isn't enough to stabilize it. Without it this show would.be a 1 or 2 of 10. I'm curious how this shit show does in ratings


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I missed it. What happened? Lmao


They have been on a losing streak these past few weeks. They also lost the mixed tag match against Seth Lynch and Becky at Extreme rules.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Strowman squashing a local job guy on a crucial ratings grab play? what the fuck?


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> What in the fucking hell what the point in Strowman beating a local indie jobber in 30 seconds?
> 
> These cunts are off their heads.


I think they have a bet going where they are trying to prove: "What's the dumbest shit we could do and get away with it?" That's the only logical explanation. I hope this company goes out of business inside of a decade, if they continue like this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> It feels like they were just filling time for three hours until the Hogan/Austin segment


Basically. Yes this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So if WWE just came to their senses and puts Sid where he belongs, in the final segment with the other legends, then I guess he no showed.


I just spent 3 hours watching to see one of my favorites, only for 22 minutes left. 22? Oh man! Oh man! GOLDBERG!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Career suicide, if they no sell in WWE would you trust them to do business in your regional promotion?


Be funny as fuck tho lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Same here and the fans chanted "let them fight". But yeah Becky's cringe tonight. :lol Another L for the doubters. :beckylol


They'll keep losing as long as they keep doubting.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Same here and the fans chanted "let them fight". But yeah Becky's cringe tonight. :lol Another L for the doubters. :beckylol


:eyeroll her character has cooled off big time. She isn't nearly as over as she was just a few months ago


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Bray/Foley segment was pretty special for me, seeing as Foley is my all time favourite and Bray is comfortably my favourite from the modern era.

Wouldn’t mind seeing Bray adopt the mandible claw more often as an alternative finishing move.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tonight's 2 and half hours with hardly 1 solid match is shit. AEW will wipe the floor easily when it airs.


Have you watched AEW lately? It's late TNA levels of bad. They hardly are a threat anymore...sadly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153493004918775808


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Can black women get BLACKED?!?!


Well, in porn black girls rarely make money fucking black guys. So a few of them actually could get BLACKED. :draper2


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Tonight's 2 and half hours with hardly 1 solid match is shit. AEW will wipe the floor easily when it airs.


AEW's last two shows have been complete shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Same here and the fans chanted "let them fight". But yeah Becky's cringe tonight. :lol Another L for the doubters. :beckylol


Every "brawl" that is separated for the referees gets "let them fight" chants these days, it's kinda like "fight forever" and "this is awesome"


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So if WWE just came to their senses and puts Sid where he belongs, in the final segment with the other legends, then I guess he no showed.
> 
> 
> I just spent 3 hours watching to see one of my favorites, only for 22 minutes left. 22? Oh man! Oh man! GOLDBERG!


last segment will be long af


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

troubleman1218 said:


> Candice was paired up with Victoria and Torrie. You're thinking of Kelly Kelly, Brooke Tessmacher, and Layla.


I don't know if anyone mentioned it or not, but Candice and Kelly did a segment together on ECW in summer 2006 before Brooke and Layla joined Kelly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> AEW's last two shows have been complete shit.


Wait, what? But AEW is the greatest thing in the history of humanity, what happened?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Here we go folks! Get ready !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are we seeing this Kofimania stuff now?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I would mark out if Austin came out to the Disturbed version of his theme song.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RVD is on Mars man

Wtf is the angle here there better be one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ric my guy but they bout to tell him hurry that ass up and get to the ring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia Foxx out there with the legends :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Strowman squashing a local job guy on a crucial ratings grab play? what the fuck?


It's like The SuperBowl having this as the half time show


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> *It feels like they were just filling time for three hours* until the Hogan/Austin segment


Doesn't that kinda sum up every Raw for the last handful of years? :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Fox up there? Isn't she still a active wrestler?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Wait, what? But AEW is the greatest thing in the history of humanity, what happened?


Only the hardcore AEW dick riders refuse to admit the last two shows have been a miss.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

ITS TIME BROTHERS!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the first RAW I've watched in quite some time and it's somehow worse than I remember. Amazing, really.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogan has like 4 themes better than this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena didnt come back out 
:maury


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> Be funny as fuck tho lol


That it would be lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

-XERO- said:


>


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought Hogan and Flair hated each other?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Did Jerry Lawler do anything on the show tonight ?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is depressing. Like why?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

For as much shit as Sean Waltman has been through, he looks good and healthy


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hogan :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hogan lost the steroid beer gut?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MetalKiwi said:


> Did Jerry Lawler do anything on the show tonight ?


He was on commentary during the DX stuff.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

.MCH said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it or not, but Candice and Kelly did a segment together on ECW in summer 2006 before Brooke and Layla joined Kelly.


Somebody already posted the video.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Yesssss Hogan!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at Alicia being brought up as part of the "legends"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Well, in porn black girls rarely make money fucking black guys. So a few of them actually could get BLACKED. :draper2


Yeah there is a select few black women who only get WHITED lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just put the strap back on Hogan.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley should come destroy the Hulkster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> Did Jerry Lawler do anything on the show tonight ?


he commentated a match


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Careful Hogan, dont accidently try to apply lotion to Kelly thinking its your daughter, or call Booker T something naughty


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kelly Kelly and Torrie Wilson's legs :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck you Hogan, you racist piece of shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

re-onion?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Did Alicia retire ?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

What a moment! :laugh:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

HBK and HHH where they belong. Right behind the Immortal one BROTHERS!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kelly Kelly under dressed lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The RAW Reonion :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

STONE COLD!!!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What about the ones who trained, said their prayers and took their steroids, Hulk?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

This is so stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> This is the first RAW I've watched in quite some time and it's somehow worse than I remember. Amazing, really.


Yes it's been worst Raw in ages. No joke.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why is Alicia Fox up there with the old timers? I thought she was still on the main roster lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bischoff only guy wearing his official company badge.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogan even sold Austin's theme there. GOAT seller brother.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RVD still in ring gear for no reason


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now that's what a baby face pop should be like.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Coolers in the ring when Austin’s sober now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:salute to Da GAWD of the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jillian was just there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Austin is here. At least that's a positive


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Austin :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SCSA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mango13 said:


> AEW's last two shows have been complete shit.


So you're comparing the usual WWE crap to a one off comedy show and a charity event?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am glad this is only tonight and these legends will not be on Smackdown. I don't think I can take another night.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Look:

A fucking dead crowd for years, gets pumped and looks jacked when Austin comes out.


I don't want to hear shit. This roster has no stars!

Don't blame the fans.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus christ man, there's still nothing like hearing that fucking glass shatter. Can the Saudis please offer him 10M for a return match?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pathetic show


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> :eyeroll her character has cooled off big time. She isn't nearly as over as she was just a few months ago


You can roll your eyes at the wrong the person that is delusion but not me. I know she is not as hot as she once was so you can tell someone else that. 

PS: You all can keep posting that gif all want without typing a single word but here is another for you. Becky got even with Corbin last night when she whooped him like a dog with a stick and Corbin lost the match. So keep on using it. :beckylol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Austin is literally the only person to get the crowd to do anything tonight besides Cena.

That speaks volumes...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's pretty sad when this company can fuck up so bad that they make me not even care about seeing Hogan or SCSA.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to plug Austin’s beer and new TV show and that’s the bottom line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No middle fingers. Kofi is edgier than Stone Cold now :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hated Ric Flair as a kid and I still hate him. I never got it and I never will, I think he sucks ass, sorry.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jr and Brett sitting at home smiling at the bullet they dodged not being on this shit show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised Shane wasn't on tonight. Thank god :lol


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Just that Austin entrance beats anything we've seen tonight out of the water. And that is a sad fact for the current state of WWE. Amazing decline!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Flair not going to even speak? But you waste a few minutes having Strowman go over a local jobber? Ridiculous.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

HELL YEAH !!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It's pretty sad when this company can fuck up so bad that they make me not even care about seeing Hogan or SCSA.




They left too much time left Austin is supposed to blow 7 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll be buying some of his beer, fuck yeah. :surprise:


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Austin with the loudest pop by far :mark:


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Jr and Brett sitting at home smiling at the bullet they dodged not being on this shit show




I have little doubt that’s why Bret said no. The guy takes the business so seriously and I’m sure he knew it would be garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Most of the Stars today could not even touch Austin mic skills with a candle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That n*gga Austin sound turnt lol, kayfabe is alive.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> I hated Ric Flair as a kid and I still hate him. I never got it and I never will, I think he sucks ass, sorry.


I think he's great.

But,

when WCW lost him to WWF in the early 90s for a bit, they didn't lose nothing.

WCW 92-94' was GOAT.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> *No middle fingers.* Kofi is edgier than Stone Cold now :lol


You're 10 Years Late but I see what you did there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess the couldn't get The Rock to come.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SPCDRI said:


> I hated Ric Flair as a kid and I still hate him. I never got it and I never will, I think he sucks ass, sorry.


Yep, fucking awful.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Look:
> 
> A fucking dead crowd for years, gets pumped and looks jacked when Austin comes out.
> 
> ...


Exactly when you hear that glass shatter it gets you amped


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Austin out popping Hogan. :lol Hogan just standing there like "Brother that used to be me"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That brotha Austin really like 95% of my childhood :mj2. I got suspended cause of you :mj2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's cool to see him out but it's also shitty knowing that chances are nothing that happens in this segment is going to lead to anything.


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

We are all apart of the WWE Family


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isn’t he sober? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

This ain’t an Austin promo what the hell is this?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The What? chant needs to die finally.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Flair still blading on stage.. The man is an animal!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Austin out popping Hogan. :lol Hogan just standing there like "Brother that used to be me"


:hogan


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good to see all of these legends. Hogan still the greatest of all time, I really hope they are recording all of these guys back stage.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why couldn't Austin tell stories all night?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So if WWE just came to their senses and puts Sid where he belongs, in the final segment with the other legends, then I guess he no showed.
> 
> 
> I just spent 3 hours watching to see one of my favorites, only for 22 minutes left. 22? Oh man! Oh man! GOLDBERG!


*DAMNIT, GOLDBERG!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Got 4 minutes to wrap this up.

They should have spent all 3 hours on stories. Would have been better than what we got.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a star. This is how you cut a promo. How the fuck can you have someone like Rollins on top?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They really were like Steve, we need you to blow some time.


I love Austin but they managed to ruin this too.


Fuck this company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

blaird said:


> This ain’t an Austin promo what the hell is this?


A man who been drinking talking into a mic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well next weeks Raw will be a total mess


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Would rather see Hogan/Austin/Flair as opposed to the past 3 hours.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No Sid?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stone Cold is still the king of the mic.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What kind of promo is this from Austin? This isn’t an Austin promo....


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

finalnight said:


> The What? chant needs to die finally.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Look:
> 
> A fucking dead crowd for years, gets pumped and looks jacked when Austin comes out.
> 
> ...


It sounded to me that Reigns got the biggest pop of the night besides Austin. More so than Flair and Hogan. Joe may have gotten more of a reaction to some of these superstars as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They got out Stone Cold shilling for the company.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lillian Garcia about to do her thing :lol


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> That brotha Austin really like 95% of my childhood :mj2. I got suspended cause of you :mj2


Do you think kids today would say the same thing about a Kevin Owens or a Baron Corbin?? Haha


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> This is a star. This is how you cut a promo. How the fuck can you have someone like Rollins on top?


Ask Triple H


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That’s right Austin, give it up to the Legend Hogan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> No Sid?



He's about to turn heel on Austin to set up WM.


I can dream.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"A_ legit_ sell out"

Oof, the underlying message there...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> They really were like Steve, we need you to blow some time.
> 
> 
> I love Austin but they managed to ruin this too.
> ...


So Austin didn't do anything with anybody or advance any storyline or help any character, just burned time for the last 10 minutes? What the fuck?

At least he got to hock some Steveweisers

:mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Isn't RVD a TNA champion right now?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This shit so pointless


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well what a waste of 3 hours. Not one good match. 24 7 title was a total bomb and focus of the whole show and then a predictable ending. Next week, no legends...lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Poor Scott Hall has to stay in the back and be excluded from the beer bash.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin is so amazing. He had to come out and save this shit show. It still sucked but seeing him made it worth it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So I take it we're not seeing a stunner tonight?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Where was Sid?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> They got out Stone Cold shilling for the company.


More like cross-promoting his new beer.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Never was a huge SCSA fan, but always respected the mic skills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao Austin is wasted


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's not a Stone Cold promo, it's a drunk Stone Cold promo. Y'all ain't never veen with a drunk friwnd who got all sentimental :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

They really managed to dumb down Austin fpalm


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Austin is drunk :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is how Stone Cold has been cutting promos since he started the "What" chants.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Isn't RVD a TNA champion right now?


I don't watch TNA as it's been shit for years and it's on some obscure TV network I don't have but someone earlier on in the thread said he got permission from TNA to be here tonight.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

No stunner? No middle finger? Lame AF


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha, love Austin


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

As usual Foley is the only one to do the right thing and actually put over new talent.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Austin is so drunk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

No Lacey. No Corbin. No Sid. Hall/Nash put over cuckboy. Godfather showed up without a ho train. Why did I just waste 3 hours watching this fucking garbage?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I miss SCSA. Glad that was saved for last.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Worst Raw in months. Just when you thought they couldn't go any lower they actually managed to do so with their own top Legends!
:cornette


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, i rather watch Far From Home again than this shit. Thats how bad this shit is


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stone Cold throwing a subtle dig at the modern scripted promo style.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No stunners


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

No stunners ? Lame.....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

finalnight said:


> The What? chant needs to die finally.


Only Austin could work them. He structured and killed it every time!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Everything wrong with wwe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmfao Austin is wasted


As fuck lol in classic "i love you guys" drunk mode.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

SMH @ Austin sounding like a old drunk just rambling; but he had the nerve to throw shade at The Rock's last appearance.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Comparing Austin charisma and mic skills to Seth's tonight, now I am sad :sadbecky


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

1-2 punch of Hogan and Austin = The only way to truly salvage the slogfest that is a modern day, non-night after 'Mania RAW.

:hogan


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol :lmao

This is why you gotta do scripted promos!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I would have taken an hour of SCSA, Jerry Brisco, and Ric Flair stories over most of the rest of the show. They cut off Stone Cold to make sure they fit in A Moment of Bliss?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Loved it bring them all back next week....just to talk. Oh hell yeah brother!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HOW DO YOU HAVE SCSA ON THE SHOW AND NOT STUN VINCE?

OR ANYONE?

Jesus christ.. That's all I wanted to see...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

MaroonPorsche said:


> We are all apart of the WWE Family


Family? No way. The McMahon family have treated fans like trash.

AEW! AEW! AEW!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We stalled all night only to cut Austin off.


Fuck WWE.

I wanted to hear the Brisco story.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They do a special show and it’s even worse then the shit it has been. I can’t make it up with this company. Ratings are going to be bad tomorrow watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People wanna call Hogan the GOAT, man that's SCSA.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Trust RVD to be the first guy getting his hands on those beer crates, fucking pisshead.

A cringeworthy pointless episode, highlight was Candice Michelle's outfit.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

The entire last hour should’ve been “the toast”. More Hogan, Flair, Austin, Kliq.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a special ep with more people watching then usual, how do WWE captialize and make them watch next week..

What do they do?

They have their top new heel faction look like a bitches to a bunch old men in their 50s and 60s..


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

11 months. That's how long it's been since I've watched a whole ep of Raw. So how do I ruin it? By watching this whole trash ass episode. What the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

WWE won’t be here in the next five years they keep pulling shit like this off


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They're just gonna keep doing the same shit over and over again. Living in this pretend world where the shit they did when they were good still actually matters.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Dam, i rather watch Far From Home again than this shit. Thats how bad this shit is


Atleast the Mysterio parts made that movie worth watching


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153497218868899841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153498338236358656


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rather than bringing everybody and their mom back from the past this company need to start focusing on the future before they become past


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sid is still in traffic on his way.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

You have a reunion show without your wwe champion showing up. LOL


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

WWE won’t be here in the next five years they keep pulling shit like this off


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> People wanna call Hogan the GOAT, man that's SCSA.


This.. Hogan in 2019 cutting a promo still hanging on Prayers, Vitamins, "JACK", and Hulkamaniacs, and Austin out there straight shooting from the hip, and talking about doing illegal shit overseas. He got his shitty forced WWE Universe out of the way and gave zero fucks before and after it while having the crowd hanging on every word.

He just proved why he's GOAT


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ya'll are weird if you didn't like seeing hulkamaniac taking center stage with HBK standing in the background (where he belongs) and then SCSA, oh hell yeah


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

troubleman1218 said:


> Atleast the Mysterio parts made that movie worth watching


Barely. It was terrible.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sid is still in traffic on his way.


Goldberg crushed his car before he woke up this morning :brock4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> It's a special ep with more people watching then usual, how do WWE captialize and make them watch next week..
> 
> What do they do?
> 
> They have their top new heel faction look like a bitches to a bunch old men in their 50s and 60s..


These "legends" rarely if ever put anyone over. Foley was the only one that did for Wyatt.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sid is still in traffic on his way.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Reason why Corbin wasn't at the show tonight. Karma.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Stone Cold and Bray Wyatt were the only decent things on this abysmal show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't care, I actually enjoyed that Raw. It was fun. I enjoyed it more than I expected to tbh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> Stone Cold and Bray Wyatt were the only decent things on this abysmal show.


The only decent thing about this show is thats its finish now we can all go to sleep


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Neutering the Outsiders as DX members is legit still getting me heated lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Look:
> 
> A fucking dead crowd for years, gets pumped and looks jacked when Austin comes out.
> 
> ...


This roster has no stars because they don't attempt to create any.

This is the era of great wrestlers who have zero charisma, a guy like Rollins being the prime example.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Goldberg crushed his car before he woke up this morning :brock4


Donald Trump caused him to miss his flight as well


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sid just arrived and tried kicking the door in but doesn't have a leg to stand on anymore


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- John Cena opening promo

- R-Truth/Drake Maverick/Carmella/Renee Michelle 24/7 backstage segments

- Seth Rollins/AJ Styles/Club/DX staredown + brawl

- Bray Wyatt attacking Mick Foley

- Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross/Becky Lynch/Natalya Moment of Bliss segment + brawl

- Steve Austin closing promo + beer celebration mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> This.. Hogan in 2019 cutting a promo still hanging on Prayers, Vitamins, "JACK", and Hulkamaniacs, and Austin out there straight shooting from the hip, and talking about doing illegal shit overseas. He got his shitty forced WWE Universe out of the way and gave zero fucks before and after it while having the crowd hanging on every word.
> 
> He just proved why he's GOAT


He's still as over as he was in 1997-01, in 2019. He always gets the biggest pops, no matter what. There's just no question about it that he's the GOAT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


>


At least the Master and Ruler of the World can say he dodged this show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> These "legends" rarely if ever put anyone over. Foley was the only one that did for Wyatt.


 It's actually embarrassing...

I thought things may be different Heyman but it seems clear he's nothing more than a figure head who Vince can blame once the ratings begin to fall again.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Should have given the entire last half hour to the Hogan/Flair/Austin bit. Leave the fans wanting more.

Shout out to Razor Ramon and Nash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I would have taken an hour of SCSA, Jerry Brisco, and Ric Flair stories over most of the rest of the show. They cut off Stone Cold to make sure they fit in A Moment of Bliss?


They did that Moment of Bliss to continue the mini feud with Natalya and Becky Lynch, furthering the Summerslam built. God forbid this company got something right tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153414460373123073
Hmmmm........


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Some dude on Twitter that runs some Sid page is saying Sid will respond as to why he no showed.

Hope he told them he wasn't going to do garbage segments.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't believe they didn't even use Austin for anything really, other than basic nostalgia. I mean at least have a backstage segment with Becky or Owens or somebody, anything, give me something other than pandering to 20 years ago.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm thankful I tuned out after the OC segment, I knew they were going to end with some BS with Austin, Hogan and Ric.

I was stupid to think they might actually do something major on the show. I mean it's only the rational thing to do when you have an unusually large audience watching. But this company is headed by a senile old man who doesn't know any better.

Watch that 4m fall back to 2m next week.


----------



## juice4080 (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> This.. Hogan in 2019 cutting a promo still hanging on Prayers, Vitamins, "JACK", and Hulkamaniacs, and Austin out there straight shooting from the hip, and talking about doing illegal shit overseas. He got his shitty forced WWE Universe out of the way and gave zero fucks before and after it while having the crowd hanging on every word.
> 
> He just proved why he's GOAT


Without Hogan nobody would know who Austin is. Your personal taste don't matter. No Hogan no WWE


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol at you wwe marks that want legit legends to put over the geeks of today. Nobody on the current roster deserves that rub.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Austin looks like he's in better shape than he was in in 2002/03. Still gets monster pops when those are now mythical legends like Big Foot.

He'll forever be the biggest star in the history of Raw if not the whole WWF/E


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lauren

Well, that fucking sucked. Holy shit, easily one of the worst RAWs of the year in my opinion. It might match RAW 25 in terms of the bad quality, I'm not sure yet.

The only positives things on this show were Cena's opening segment, Drake/Truth segments, and Austin being a GOAT and closing the show. Otherwise, you can legit skip EVERYTHING else.

No more reunions. No more nostalgia trips. No more reboots. Just book a consistently entertaining product. That's literally it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ace said:


> Watch that 4m fall back to 2m next week.


They won't come close to 4 million. I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't even break 3 million. The show after Wrestlemania is always the highest rated of the year, and it didn't break 3 million. I doubt this one would.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Ace said:


> I'm thankful I tuned out after the OC segment, I knew they were going to end with some BS with Austin, Hogan and Ric.
> 
> I was stupid to think they might actually do something major on the show. I mean it's only the rational thing to do when you have an unusually large audience watching. But this company is headed by a senile old man who doesn't know any better.
> 
> *Watch that 4m fall back to 2m next week*.


U are being very generous there boi. I dont think they will get more than 1.7 mil next week tbh


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> It's a special ep with more people watching then usual, how do WWE captialize and make them watch next week..
> 
> What do they do?
> 
> They have their top new heel faction look like a bitches to a bunch old men in their 50s and 60s..


Look on the bright side, at least you didn't have to watch your childhood favorites put over your most hated wrestler.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WINNING said:


> Drake/Truth segments


Nope, even they were dull and boring.. They over saturated that title tonight. It's over.. No one was giving a fuck about it. I enjoyed every 24/7 segment with those two until tonight and I didn't even manage a smirk..


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> He's still as over as he was in 1997-01, in 2019. He always gets the biggest pops, no matter what. There's just no question about it that he's the GOAT.


Nah, 33 million people tuning in to The Main Event for Hogan vs Andre, the overall television draw, WM3s attendance, and Hogan being the most over baby face AND heel in two seperate eras, makes Hogan the GOAT. Period.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> It's actually embarrassing...
> 
> I thought things may be different Heyman but it seems clear he's nothing more than a figure head who Vince can blame once the ratings begin to fall again.


Won't get better with Triple H either.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Where the heck was Sid?!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well everyone you got your wish. The Miz / Ziggler feud seems to have been nixed. Probably for the best right? Why would anyone want a feud between two talented all rounders, when we can just have matches between spot monkeys instead? 

And about that Corbin monster push all the Indy marks bitch about, was the guy even on TV tonight?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Jillian was just there


And she still looks like a whole snack. :yum:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Austin proved why he's the GOAT with that promo, that shit was beautiful. It's wild to this day nobody even comes close to controlling a crowd like he does.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

juice4080 said:


> Without Hogan nobody would know who Austin is. Your personal taste don't matter. No Hogan no WWE




That’s right. Say it louder for the kids in the back who weren’t around for Hogan’s prime and think wrestling started with Austin, Rock and Cena.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Look on the bright side, at least you didn't have to watch your childhood favorites put over your most hated wrestler.


Notice Hogan wasn't around for that segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alundra Blayze was legit the only person I didn't recognise straight away, lol. Everyone was so confused, and it wasn't until she started talking that I even realised who it was :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

No Brock what a surprise.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> That’s right. Say it louder for the kids in the back who weren’t around for Hogan’s prime and think wrestling started with Austin, Rock and Cena.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hogan wasn't even the best promo guy of his era. Piper was way better. Hogan had the look and the push. Lot of charisma. But he benefitted alot from being Vince's hand picked all american babyface.

Austin is more respected because he got himself over and forced his own way to the top.

Hogan is probably a goat to kids, but adults watching wrestling like Austin and Rock better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> You have a reunion show without your wwe champion showing up. LOL


Woww
:maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If you look at the current crop of performers and you compare them to the people that came today from the past man what a difference that's all I got to say


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Eve Torres and Kelly Kelly both looked amazing


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm kind of surprised The Rock wasn't there tonight.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Hogan is way bigger than Austin. But both are huge legends.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Most of the top current WWE stars are from the Indy scene, Japan, TNA, ROH etc anyway. They don't want new mega stars perhaps?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE's second biggest show of the year is happening in 3 weeks. Yet decided to hardly put any of the current stars over and aside from Becky/Natty, no build to Summerslam happened. Nothing against Seth, but why couldn't Ricochet get that rub being in the ring with those legends? He's the one feuding with AJ. It felt like the current stars were second hand citizens especially at the end. On a positive note I do feel Becky is getting her mojo back on her promos. And I loved Joe and Sami shitting on nostalgia


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Has﻿ one picture ever﻿ captured the existence of Seth Rollins﻿﻿ ﻿and﻿ his ﻿career﻿ more﻿ ﻿perfectly﻿﻿﻿?﻿﻿﻿


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I disagree with you guys, that show was awesome for what it was.

Even more - it’s a MASSIVE shot at AEW and anyone who chooses to leave.

Bischoff returns and gets ignored by Maria and Mike Kenallis... that’s brutal, and sends a message to anyone who wants to war with WWE.

How do you think Ambrose felt watching that? Look what he gave up.

My only complaint is they didn’t give more young talent a rub, so I don’t expect much to change in the coming weeks.

I’ll actually watch next week’s show though, and appealing to their rich history has reminded everyone why it would be stupid for anyone to leave for AEW, so overall it was a highly effective episode.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I watched like 8 minutes of Raw and 4 of it was Stone Cold. And it was the best and most eventful piece of WWE I’ve seen in 10 years.

And that ain’t a good thing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

degenerationx83 said:


> "Cowboy" Bob Raw Reunion Round-Up http://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/22/wwe-monday-night-raw-july-22nd-2019-cowboy-round-up/


Seriously, fuck off with alt accounts spamming this blog.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> How do you think Ambrose felt watching that?


Thankful that he's not there anymore.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Soul_Body said:


> Has﻿ one picture ever﻿ captured the existence of Seth Rollins﻿﻿ ﻿and﻿ his ﻿career﻿ more﻿ ﻿perfectly﻿﻿﻿?﻿﻿﻿


Good lord...


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I don’t know why everyone in here is complaining about the show being horrible, like it’s some surprise. 

Every one of these reunion shows has the same formula of the legends looking like bigger deals than their current roster. It makes 0 sense. They don’t seem to realize you can intertwine the two. You can use older guys to help build the current storylines or enhance the current talent.

What if Joe laid out Rikishi? Or if they showed AJ attacking HBK or something later in the show to get retribution? The Foley/Bray segment was the only redeemable thing on this show. Drew and Cedric continued their feud, but does anyone care? Where the Hell is that even going?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I liked the Becky/Nattie segment

Becky's the Boss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I liked the Becky/Nattie segment
> 
> Becky's the Boss


So did I, rushed as it was. Could have done without Alexa/Nikki's involvement.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> How do you think Ambrose felt watching that? Look what he gave up.


Mox is in Japan competing in the G1 Climax and absolutely ruling things, I doubt he was watching Raw. He's happy with what he's doing post WWE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153514014900723714


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153514014900723714


That's it!

That's the topper.

They fucking had Sid go all that way, only not to use him. But had Kelly Kelly win a belt. Sid motherfucking Vicious!

This means war WWE! :cornettefu











This should be thread worthy. Somebody make one. Edit: Maybe hold off on that. Is this Twitter legit?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW 25 was way worse than what we got tonight.

The only person missing there at the end was The Rock. If his music hit while Austin was solo in the ring, that would have been classic.

I'm not sure how anyone can be excited for Summer Slam though. It's 3 weeks away, right? Holy crap, WWE is in serious trouble.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is even the card?

Brock vs Seth
Kofi vs I forgot
Owens vs Shane?
Nattie vs Becky
Bayley vs somebody


Yuck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Southerner said:


> It's 3 weeks away, right? Holy crap, WWE is in serious trouble.


SummerSlam is only 3 weeks away? Wow they only have 3 matches for far. There will be no build for any of the matches.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> Mox is in Japan competing in the G1 Climax and absolutely ruling things, I doubt he was watching Raw. He's happy with what he's doing post WWE.


The last things I saw Moxley do were a great run-in at double or nothing, a nice hardcore match with Janela that had thumbtacks spots (something he wanted to do in WWE but was shut down on for years), a match in a gym with Darby Allin where he was grinning ear to ear and praising everybody involved. I've also seen him ripping it up in NJPW with 3 and 4 star or better quality matches one after the other with people like Juice Robinson and Ishii. Any time I've seen him lately, he's like a fat kid in the candy store with a 100 dollar bill burning a hole in his pockets, visibly as happy as I've seen him in years. I'm pretty sure he's not wistfully ruing what he gave up, lol.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, I enjoyed some of the nostalgia. You smile because it's like, "Man, I remember this growing up." Always love seeing Austin drink beer, and it's even better hearing him talk.

That being said, there was absolutely *no fucking point* at all to this show. Zayn and Joe were actually right in their promos when they said it was simply all about pandering to stars of yesteryear and stealing spotlight from the current generation.

What will it accomplish? Pop the TV ratings for ONE week, before it's right back to square one and pulling 2.0-2.3 million viewers on average?

The problem wasn't the show's concept at all, because people WILL tune in to see their favorite legends and icons. The problem, the GLARING problem that it had, was that they didn't use it as a springboard into some big angle or feud to set the stage for the TV product for the foreseeable future. Nothing big set up for Summerslam, no big heel turn, no big water cooler moment, nothing to give the rub to anyone on the full-time roster.

Shit, they spent 10 minutes jerking themselves off to the fact that DX and The Kliq were worlds better than Styles and The Club, effectively neutering them in the process. These "Our Generation is Better than Yours" ego trips have just GOT to fucking stop one of these days. For real.

And no Undertaker? Seriously? No Lesnar? This company will shell out to have Taker show up for a B PPV, or for Lesnar to show up at completely random episodes of Raw, but not for a well-publicized Raw like that? Such half-assing.

The most noteworthy things that happened on this show were Wyatt laying out Foley with his own hold and the solid brawl/match between Reigns and Joe. The rest of it for the most part..........meh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> The last things I saw Moxley do were a great run-in at double or nothing, a nice hardcore match with Janela that had thumbtacks spots (something he wanted to do in WWE but was shut down on for years), a match in a gym with Darby Allin where he was grinning ear to ear and praising everybody involved. I've also seen him ripping it up in NJPW with 3 and 4 star or better quality matches one after the other with people like Juice Robinson and Ishii. Any time I've seen him lately, he's like a fat kid in the candy store with a 100 dollar bill burning a hole in his pockets, visibly as happy as I've seen him in years. I'm pretty sure he's not wistfully ruing what he gave up, lol.


Yeah haha, you can almost see the happiness radiating off him right now, he's so thrilled with what he's doing. It's so nice to see considering he was depressed in his last months in WWE. He just had one of the best matches of his career on Saturday for god's sake


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> Shit, they spent 10 minutes jerking themselves off to the fact that DX and The Kliq were worlds better than Styles and The Club, effectively neutering them in the process. These "Our Generation is Better than Yours" ego trips have just GOT to fucking stop one of these days. For real.


Honestly, WWE burying their own current talent is the best thing going in WWE. 

The quicker the demise, the quicker wrestling can rise from the ashes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just realized.. You know what was ironic. The Rock couldn't even muster up the fucks to do a "via satellite" appearance. He's so fucking done with tainting his career with this company..


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What is even the card?
> 
> Brock vs Seth
> Kofi vs I forgot
> ...


Kofi vs. Orton most likely.
Bayley vs. Ember (and Charlotte eventually, probably).

Asuka/Kairi vs. IIconics possibly
AJ Styles vs. Ricochet maybe?

but yeah, the potential card so far doesn't look great at all.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I just realized.. You know what was ironic. The Rock couldn't even muster up the fucks to do a "via satellite" appearance. He's so fucking done with tainting his career with this company..


This is a reach. The rock is the highest paid actor in Hollywood right now. He is currently on a press tour for Hobbs and Shaw. Plus he is filming other movies..


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> How do you think Ambrose felt watching that? Look what he gave up.


lmao


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I loved the show personally seeing old familiar faces as well as AJ/Seth II even if it was short it even had a small tease between AJ and Shawn, Man that would be a match.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*The RAW reunion sucked*

I was pretty pumped up. With all these legends.

But it became a little bit of a clusterfuck. 

Not introducing NWO with Road Dogg...it shows that Vince can't have a NWO moment. 
We got to see Hulk Hogan not even standing in the ring or speaking and it was only like 30 seconds.

Stone Cold was the only one getting - in the ring to actually talk. The rest of them just stood there like goofs.
So it wasn't that hard to get a reaction - because he was the only one getting into that ring. 

So now what? What are WWE going to do now? Yes, this increased the ratings a bit. But it won't change a thing. They could have used this moment better.

But the overall show fucking sucked. I was so pumped up.

(And yes, I missed The Rock, Edge and several others)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frost99 said:


> Then there's the Bill Murray experience.......


Given that Raw has felt like never ending loop, seems about right


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

What a pointless cringe-fest.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

forgot to mention even stone colds segment sucked.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I was surprised that there was really not much burying of the current roster by the legends. Only Sami who has been getting buried for months now and even then the legends didn't lay a hand on him. The Club were able to walk away without getting beaten up. Foley put over Bray. Maybe they are learning somewhat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

It was pointless.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

"3 Guys in their prime buried by the east wing of the nursing home and the Architect of the nursing home"

:lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I cringe everytime Angle says "We settle things in the ring" when he fucking got Bayley and Sasha a therapist, when it was the only match we wanted to be SETTLED IN THE RING. 



JTB33b said:


> I was surprised that there was really not much burying of the current roster by the legends. Only Sami who has been getting buried for months now and even then the legends didn't lay a hand on him. The Club were able to walk away without getting beaten up. Foley put over Bray. Maybe they are learning somewhat.


There should have been more legends beatdown. The Club should have beaten up DX, Joe should have choked out a couple of legends, Bray should have attack more people. It's fucking insane, they have all these well known stars from the past who could come and 1 day put over many current rosters, and instead they do nothing. Foley the GOAT still the only one doing the jobs years later for this company.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

I was hoping to see Austin react with someone preferably Elias


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool thread Bro. Definitely needed an entire post just for you


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

I said it at the time when it came out about wwe using nostalgia to keep their viewers.

nostalgia will do nothing for their future ratings. At most its a one off blip.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

The complete disrespect of the NWO.


And no fucking Sid as advertised.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*



Ace said:


> "3 Guys in their prime buried by the east wing of the nursing home and the Architect of the nursing home"
> 
> :lol


lmao who said that?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> lmao who said that?


 It was a top comment in the youtube comments section.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

It's your fault for falling on their trap so suck it. :HBK


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The RAW reunion sucked*

I thought it was way more entertaining than Raw 25, which was dull IMO.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That moment where Rollins says "So, can I join fellas?"


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Watched RAW only to see the old timers. Didn't give a shit about the rest of the show. That's sad.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Can we just take a moment to recognise how excruciatingly bad (even by his standards) Michael Cole has been in the Bray Wyatt segments the last couple of weeks?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Imagine how much better Wyatt's segments would be if Michael Cole wasn't screaming the whole time


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

whoa, alexa's segment really saved this event from disaster.

this is exactly what i said it would be, a regular raw with gratuitous pre-recorded backstage nonsense. nothing in storyline really developed and i don't feel any more excited about SS.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

thank god for Wyatt, Alexa and the 24 title. That ending was embarrassing. Dx and NWo look terrible yikes.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Much better than Raw 25. At least they had tangible things for the legends to do, instead of just coming on stage and waving. Announcing, managing, commentating, backstage skits, promos... and all the 24/7 fun. I enjoyed most of the show. This was one of the better versions of WWE's nostalgia shows.

Disappointed we didn't get an Owens/Austin segment, but apparently Smackdown had a house show on at the same time? If I want to nitpick, of course I'd like to see a bit more of the current talent get boosted by the legends. The Foley/Wyatt thing was excellent, and I love how they creatively got around Mick taking a bump.

Strange that the main segment was literally just a celebration. No heel to interrupt and get Stunned, no face to be co-signed by Stone Cold, just "yay legends!"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hogan still looking jacked as ever.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Facepalm to them trying to convince people that guys like Nash or Hall can bring leverage to a standoff. Stop doing that shit it's fucking embarrassing to watch. fpalm


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

I was not expecting much from this show. WWE have long burned out how to do a reunion show years ago, they are now just bad comedy that bastardize the legacies of greats we used to enjoy watching.

I also despise the label of "Legend" being used for every past performer. 
Drew McIntyre summed it up the best in the segment where he sneared at the use of the word "legends" whilst watching Santino with the likes of Alicia Botch. The Boogeyman, Fox, Candice Michelle, etc etc are NOT Legends no matter how much rewriting the narrative WWE does. Which reminds me why was Fox even there? Last I heard she was still unbelievably employed on the main roster.

I like Seth Rollins as a performer but damn that guy needs to work on promo.
The talk segments today are just dreadful instant channel changers. 

Speaking of which Drake Maverick is fast becoming one of my channel changers. A guy whose ceiling truthfully should have been TNA is making a mockery of pro wrestling every week and the consummate line has been overused. It was ok for some light humour once but not constantly. If he wanted to be a bad comedy actor so badly then there are plenty of other cable outlets to do that. 
The 24/7 JOKE championship represents every time someone mocked you for being a wrestling fan in your life. Total cringe that is bastardizing the actual pro wrestling it sadly is meant to be a part of. 
WWE should have let Alundra Blayze go through with trashing that crap and then maybe we can get back to being a wrestling product rather than something that should be on Nickelodeon. 

These shows tend to be throwaway anyway and I think it is a good idea to have reunion specials but like everything else in WWE today even that needs a massive reboot in how to do it.


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


>


I must admit I found that funnier than maybe I should.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The same legends been dragged out, and how in the hell is Alicia Fox a legend lol. They are only a few weeks away from their 2nd biggest PPV of the year and they fuck all build for it. It's so WWE.

Also a big Austin fan but that segment was massively disappointing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The show was bad but I'm also surprised that neither Shane, Stephanie nor Vince made an appearance. I was expecting Vince to come out towards the end and be the recipient of a Stone Cold Stunner. Glad they didn't appear though.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charly dancing with the Godfather was still the best part of the show. When his music hit while she was standing there and she got excited..that got my attention.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn't me going over the top, but I was embarassed to be a fan of the product last night. It was really, really bad. The skits were all terrible, the pacing was bad, the old guys looked like shit, the actual legends I looked forward to seeing did close to nothing except Austin who apparently was drunk even though I thought he was sober. It was bad. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I know this belt was never meant to be taken seriously but they really pushed it with the 24/7 belt last night, jeez. There has now been more 24/7 champions than Kelly Kelly has had sexual partners 

Eve Torres though :mark: 

Do they really have to do a Kliq / DX reunion every time ?

They really nailed Bray's return with that high-pitched sound and the mask/lenses. Can't wait for them to ruin it and feed him to Rollins or Reigns in four months...

Why the fuck would you have Braun squashing jobbers in 2019 and as the last match of the night of all things ? :booklel
It's not like we had Styles vs Rollins earlier...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I preferred this business when the marks we're in the stands.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

look how beautiful she is


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

- Charly Caruso & Godfather was good, Caruso is just so beautiful. Godfather looks to be so happy everytime we get to see him.

- Sami telling the legends to go home was hilarious not gonna lie. Rey should've put him over then afterwards the legends perform their finishers on him would've been great as payback.

- It was so great to see Melina back on wwe tv, she looked so happy just be there. Hopefully Victoria gets that call soon so she can have the same feeling. Back to Melina they should ring her phone for the rumble or if they bring back Evolution. 

- Candice Michelle .... Sex in the flesh, she's just pure sexy. Even though she was the best women wrestler but man did she improve.Hell she even took a nasty bump but nonetheless that is a M.I.L.F.

- RVD one of my childhood favorites seemed to be happy even though he's on impact. He was baked like hell but hey everything is cool when your R.V.D.

- Alundra Blayze looks so much like Nicole Bass (for those thatn=know who she is). That as a classic moment again with her and trashcan attempt.

- Austin. The GOAT himself, cut a great promo, was very excited to be there and the loved was felt universally. I legit laughed at RVD rushing to grab a beer lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I would mark out if Austin came out to the Disturbed version of his theme song.


 OH HELL YEAH !!!!!!











kingnoth1n said:


>


One of a kind suits him better.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Did anyone else get the feeling they at least tried to plant some seeds for AJ/HBK or am I just in a state of hopeful delusion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shaun_27 said:


> Did anyone else get the feeling they at least tried to plant some seeds for AJ/HBK or *am I just in a state of hopeful delusion*.


When it comes to anything WWE and being good more often than not the bolded is the case :draper2


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> When it comes to anything WWE and being good more often than not the bolded is the case :draper2


:sasha3


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It was a pathetic attempt at a ratings grab.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> When it comes to anything WWE and being good more often than not the bolded is the case :draper2





Shaun_27 said:


> :sasha3


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I want both WWE and AEW to succeed. Last night proved many things, but one in particular: Vince fears AEW.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Southerner said:


> They really better do something creative with these past wrestlers if they are going to tease what they could do on the show.


Get scanned for WWE2K20



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Will The Godfather pass the pimp cane down to Corbin? :mark


 Lacey should've interupted Caruso & Godather



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I hope they sign Melina to a part time contract since this division needs another good talented performer. But put her on Raw since SD is packed.


I would absolutely love that. Great idea,



Mango13 said:


> "how was it getting arrested" :maury


 Naomi probably got annoyed with john boy after he said that lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you notice Alicia Fox was also out there in the end with the Legends and OGs?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

kariverson said:


> Did you notice Alicia Fox was also out there in the end with the Legends and OGs?


Yeah, that was weird. 

My only guess for why is that they are not letting her be active on RAW right now and so this was their way of including her in the reunion. Plus the fact that she has been employed there for so long that I guess they think that makes her a legend. :shrug

Plus she has that connection with Torrie, Melina and Candice.

So I can understand now why they used Alicia, but it is still weird for her to be out there with the legends.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Yeah, that was weird.
> 
> My only guess for why is that they are not letting her be active on RAW right now and so this was their way of including her in the reunion. Plus the fact that she has been employed there for so long that I guess they think that makes her a legend. :shrug


Yeah isn't she the longest employed female WWE wrestler of all time? She's definitely gonna be a hall of famer. I mean if Kelley Kelly and Eve Torres were there...


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I honestly haven't watched the show, but I read about what happened, and I am baffled as to how WWE screwed this up; all that talent and they still couldn't put on a passable show.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charly the one woman ho train wens3


I would love to be featured in her ho phase.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kariverson said:


> Yeah isn't she the longest employed female WWE wrestler of all time? She's definitely gonna be a hall of famer. I mean if Kelley Kelly and Eve Torres were there...


She JUST edges out Tamina I believe. Funny how some will consider them both top 5 WOAT. I think Tamina is WOAT personally. I love Foxy.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I just saw Cena and Stone Cold promo, and the keyword of the night was "Family"


They're afraid


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Meltzer says Sid told WWE he couldn’t make it, but no reason has been released yet.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

It was good that they brought back some women who got a lot of tv time in their day but weren't really huge stars, like Melina and Eve. I just wish they also brought back more male wrestlers who were around for a while but weren't huge stars, like Bob Holly, Steve Blackman, Carlito, etc. 

And why wasn't Bret there?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AliFrazier100 said:


> It was good that they brought back some women who got a lot of tv time in their day but weren't really huge stars, like Melina and Eve. I just wish they also brought back more male wrestlers who were around for a while but weren't huge stars, like Bob Holly, Steve Blackman, Carlito, etc.
> 
> And why wasn't Bret there?


Because he was at Double or Nothing would be my educated guess.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Was the show sold out?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Fearless Viper said:


> Was the show sold out?


It might've been. There were fans in the upper deck which hasn't been the norm since the beginning of the year. I did notice that Austin acknowledged it was a sell out — which shows how desperate they are right now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fearless Viper said:


> Was the show sold out?


It was. The pictures taken by people there show the arena full.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It might've been. There were fans in the upper deck which hasn't been the norm since the beginning of the year. I did notice that Austin acknowledged it was a sell out — which shows how desperate they are right now.


I think its rather vile that tarp has saved their ass all year then not invite him to to the reunion show. Its pretty clear that austin is a tarp hater as well given that shot.

honestly, I hope tarp and vince got into a brawl backstage. It would be fully justified. 

Hopefully tarp will no show next weeks raw.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Meltzer says Sid told WWE he couldn’t make it, but no reason has been released yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would have thought Sid would actually make a sane decision?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

if I’m honest this was boring no matter who was there, just watched the highlights and nothing I even skip most of the segments....

I would liked to see finn with the club but we will never get that right?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I've missed Booker's grunts on commentary :heyman6


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Maybe hold off on that. Is this Twitter legit?


*NOPE!* :no:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153675296740003841


> As previously reported, former two-time WWE Champion "Psycho" Sid Vicious, f.k.a. Sycho Sid, was the only legend advertised for WWE RAW Reunion that did not appear. While no specifics were given, Sid reportedly pulled out of the show several days ago, according to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> WWE apparently knew that Sid would not be appearing before they created the graphic for the "RAW Reunion" shirt below, which was released last week. Sid was also not featured in updated promotional material before the show.
> 
> Since leaving WWE in 1997, Sid has only appeared on a pair of RAWs in 2012 as part of RAW 1000. Sid defeated Heath Slater on an episode of RAW leading up to the special, and also appeared on RAW 1000 itself as part of a segment where several legends beat up Slater.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I missed RAW and doesn't seem like I missed much. I made the right decision to check out of watching this weekly mess. Heyman isn't a miracle worker and the legends being dragged out every few months has lost its appeal. Time catches up to everyone. I'd rather remember them the way they used to be instead of trying to be "cool" one more time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Some dude on Reddit posted the script and nailed everything. Even came on during the first hour and said Ricochet was being replaced with Rollins.


----------



## Plamen Ivanov (Jul 21, 2018)

It's a shame Austin didn't stunner anyone


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

I saw this odd, trashy woman backstage with a bad haircut and goofy tattoos and after checking the internet I found out it was Kaitlyn. Why was she on a reunion show? Did Jackie Gayda not return WWE's phone calls and they were desperate for warm bodies?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

grecefar said:


> if I’m honest this was boring no matter who was there, just watched the highlights and nothing I even skip most of the segments....
> 
> I would liked to see finn with the club but we will never get that right?


I got my hopes up that they’d actually book a solid show this week. That was a mistake on my part. This show _could have_ and _should have_ been _much better_.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man...at this point if they advertise another Raw thats focused on bringing back a shit ton of old wrestlers, Im just not going to watch. They just simply do not know how they should be booking these types of shows. Theyre just bad and basically the same thing every time.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Against my better judgment and the warnings of several posters, I did watch raw this morning (well, fast forwarded through the matches to watch the skits and promos.) It sucked mightily. Seth's promo was the worst by a male talent in a long while. Some of the women could give him a run for his money as worst promo of the year. I was struck with how ice cold the crowd remains for rollins. Looks like his inept tirade on twitter opened many fans' eyes on him and they don't like what they saw. Oh yeah, would it have been too much to ask for DX to put over The Club? Guys with a combined age over 100 should be putting talent over. That reminds me, The OC is a sucky name and was a sucky show, for that matter.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153695715866157057


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> I've missed Booker's grunts on commentary :heyman6


Combine Booker's grunts with Renee's "OOOs and "AHHHs" and Raw is a porn soundtrack :heston


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Combine Booker's grunts with Renee's "OOOs and "AHHHs" and Raw is a porn soundtrack :heston


Plus the more pronounced profanity they've bought back and boy we got it :vince2


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

bradatar said:


> She JUST edges out Tamina I believe. Funny how some will consider them both top 5 WOAT. I think Tamina is WOAT personally. I love Foxy.


In the list I saw, she was 1st with Natalya 2nd. But Yeah Fox is great. I really like her too.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

After reading the reports tyhis show should have been called "WWE rewrites"


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They are so desperate for ratings they are replaying this shit show before smackdown xD


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I was really disappointed with the show. Nothing special whatsoever. Raw 1000 is definitely the best “special edition” show they’ve had in a long time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

If Mae Young was alive I feel she would've become 24/7 Champion. Don't know how but they would've made D-Von take it off her


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I see Raw hit over 3m viewers this week. 

That's equally as terrifying as it is encouraging for them. Because now, after throwing a week away to spike ratings before Q2's earnings call, the question the entire writing team has is 'now what?'

Short-terminism at its finest. Ratings sink low, spike it with Austin/Hogan etc, rinse and repeat. I'm pretty sure within two weeks the Undertaker, Brock or A.N. Other blast from the past will be advertised. 

Attractions are for live audiences. They're one off experiences. How WWE have forgotten this is insane.


----------



## HBKSGIRL (Apr 30, 2003)

I Love seeing the legends Return. Favorite part was DX/Kliq stuff. Love my DX/Kliq That's for sure


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought Mick Foley would be 24/7 champ before the night was over, but apparently he wasn't. I mean, he said so.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Brock said:


>


Pictures speak 10000 words


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Brock said:


>


Man is sat there, dropped N***a on tv with a bad reaction.
Hogan drops it in a racist slur and is centre of attention lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RVD looked old as fuck on Raw.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> RVD looked old as fuck on Raw.



Stone cold looked like he hadn’t aged since he retired, mind.


----------

